# Epson Home Cinema LS100 UST HD Laser Projector at CEDIA 2017



## aerodynamics

@kraine saw this at IFA and posted his thoughts in the PJHC forum. It was paired with an Elite UST screen and he seemed really impressed by its performance. I was curious whether it would make its way to the states as a lot of UST models available overseas never get released here.


----------



## los seres

Is this projector 16:9 0r 16:10?


----------



## Supermans

Can it do 3D?


----------



## Mattopotamus

I have wanted a projector for so long, and these UST are exactly what I need (WAF)!


----------



## MJ DOOM

Are UST laser projectors cheaper to make than traditional throw length laser projectors?


----------



## tigerfan33

Do laser projectors have a closed light path compared to Epson's lamp fp?
I like Epson but dust blobs have made them a no go for me.


----------



## Kevrock17

That's great but it's not 4K! 4K has been around for 4+ years....no excuse to release anything new with this resolution....


----------



## bpassman

Scott Wilkinson said:


> The Epson Home Cinema LS100 brings the cost of ultra short-throw, laser-illuminated projection down to earth.
> 
> www.avsforum.com/epson-home-cinema-ls100-ust-hd-laser-projector-cedia-2017/


Scott,

I think it's great to see more UST projectors hitting the market, and a lower price range too. Sure, it would be great if it supported 4K and HDR but the industry still sees the sweet spot as 1080p. For the person who wants >100" these UST projectors are a great value. Heck, I bet if you used this in a light controlled room...you could push the image to 150". Let us know if you get a chance to see it on display.

BP


----------



## MDJAK

It's got my interest


----------



## brandonmack

Looks great - I hope I get a chance to try it out! It is too bad about the HDR and 4K, but I don't really consider those an absolute necessity (most of the time).


----------



## mastermaybe

So it's 4,000 lumens. Closer to the screen. Why one earth would one be "limited" to 120"???

If anything- given the lumens and closer range, couldn't you go significantly larger than a "typical" 2K lumen, long-throw unit?

Maybe they're going all in on the typically BRIGHT living room and saying one will really not be losing much at 120" vs a typical display?

I have a moderately controlled lower level and my Sony 45ES does a great job on a 150" at 14' with a lowly 1800 lumens... 

And sorry, even with the short-throw and laser...a $3,000 1080 PJ in 2018 really doesn't excite me too much. Lamps seem to be coming down fast (both of my existing Epson's are under $100) so it's really no that much of a game changer to switch out a $70 lamp every 2-3 years. Although this is good option for the "set it and forget it" crowd.

We (basically anyway, given the typical screen sizes and viewing distances of LCD/LED flat panel displays) have the ONE video display tech that can actually BENEFIT from 4K and it just cannot seem to happen (for us mere-mortals, anyway) after nearly a half-decade, lmao.

James


----------



## Exist_To_Resist

Supermans said:


> Can it do 3D?


My sentiment exactly. It should, however active glasses are trash.
So there is that.
I think I might pick one up for gaming and keep my OLED for 3D.


----------



## klimo

If your screen was away from the wall a bit, can you put a UST projector behind the screen and flip the image for a rear projection UST?


----------



## Verge2

Kevrock17 said:


> That's great but it's not 4K! 4K has been around for 4+ years....no excuse to release anything new with this resolution....


The optics for a UST to display 4k in a uniform manner are very expensive, and would move this waaaay out of the under 3000 forum. 

derp


----------



## Daniel Chaves

Grrr still waiting for just a normal Short Throw 4k UHD projector, I mean 1080p is already so saturated with both short and ultra, I just dont see the point to adding another option... we need more focus on working on standard for HDR in projectors and making short throw options, there are a few UST for like $15-30k but yeah no thanks... we need 4k UHD short throw options for under $3k would be nice.


----------



## yuppiemike

For 120" what is the throw distance going to be approximately? Do we think this will have a horizontal flip so you could place it behind a screen and in-front of a baffle wall?


----------



## jetsen

yuppiemike said:


> For 120" what is the throw distance going to be approximately? Do we think this will have a horizontal flip so you could place it behind a screen and in-front of a baffle wall?


You can find the video I made at IFA on the Epson booth about this LS100 here


----------



## GregCh

Scott, Did Epson happen to mention if there were going to be any changes to the LS10500 this year?

It seems like this projector could use a few updates like slightly brighter laser, full 18 Gbps HDMI, and improvements to e-shift that would help it's sales numbers.


----------



## Viche

Sigh...was really hoping for a Home Cinema line update.

Might consider this thing if it had:
Faux-K
HDR support
low input lag
18 gbps HMDI chipset

Otherwise....meh....


----------



## BenjaminKing

I love the idea of the UST projectors. Like I've said in other threads, I think that I would love to flush mount one of these types of projectors into the ceiling, being almost completely hidden and not taking up the space for the center speaker.


----------



## DunMunro

preview:

http://www.projectorcentral.com/Epson-LS100-review-1.htm


----------



## javanpohl

I feel like every piece of projector news I read these days is a few moments of elation followed by profound disappointment.


----------



## AV_Integrated

Some answers (from Projector Central and my own knowledge)...

No 3D support. Only 2D.

It WILL support 4K inputs. Not sure if that includes higher color space as well, but I'm expecting it does. So, you will start with higher image quality and color depth and it may get bumped down, but it still should be a very solid image for the money.

Typically UST lenses aren't capable of going beyond a certain size due to the actual demands of UST. The mirror bounce, combined with very wide optics loses focus beyond a certain size. This is unfortunate for those wanting UST and a screen over 120" in diagonal, but it is just a common fact in the industry. If this model delivered 2,500 real world lumens that would be plenty for a screen size of over 200" diagonal with 18 lumens per square foot. That would be pretty amazing pool side after dark!

UST ALR screens will run you $1,000+, so add that into the $3,000 that the projector will run you if you are using it in your bright family room. Still, a fair bit less than the 90" NEC LCD screen at over $6,000.

UST projectors vs. standard projectors don't really have any cost benefits. The lens setup used to be fairly pricey and now has dropped to similar pricing as standard lenses, so I would expect a standard throw laser model to be available as well... Maybe. The bigger issue is that Epson has almost made the need for the laser projector to be completely irrelevant. With $80 replacement lamps and 3,000+ hour lamp life you get 6 replacement lamps for $500 and you are well under the cost of a laser light engine.

I'm not even sure why they went laser here, except to say that they could do it. I think Epson is going to really be blowing the doors of some others with their newest models shortly. A 4,000 lumen laser projector that delivers on brightness with 1080p or WUXGA resolution? Yep! That'll sell.


----------



## klimo

jetsen said:


> You can find the video I made at IFA on the Epson booth about this LS100 here
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zt4N-YuLhUQ


That video didn't contain literally one piece of information, let alone what the quoted OP was asking.


----------



## Scott Wilkinson

I just confirmed that the LS100 does accept 4K signals, but it does not offer 3D. I added that to the article.


----------



## Scott Wilkinson

GregCh said:


> Scott, Did Epson happen to mention if there were going to be any changes to the LS10500 this year?
> 
> It seems like this projector could use a few updates like slightly brighter laser, full 18 Gbps HDMI, and improvements to e-shift that would help it's sales numbers.


No mention of that yet. I'll ask them when I go to the booth tomorrow.


----------



## cbaseuser

Not sure what all the hate is for. I've been waiting for Epson to release a laser based LCD projector for a long time. 

No 4K..don't have it, don't care. No HDR..well, we've lived with REC 709 high def color for many years, and it can still be beautiful.

No 3D? Some of us (well, maybe a lot of us don't care. sorry.)

The main point..laser based (or any other illumination technology) UST projectors have existed. Most, (or all?..please correct me if I'm wrong) have been DLP based. Rainbow city.

This could be a great quality, rainbow free solution with a very long 'lamp' life, minimal color/white balance shifting over a generous amount of time.

I'm personally very happy about this particular announcement. A lot of people will be like 'been there, done that', but this particular combination seems unique to me. Especially for the price.

done. thanks


----------



## DonRSD

Can this be ceiling mounted to keep the shelf space?

If so, I may get it and sell my current 5040 hanging above my head.


----------



## cbaseuser

AV_Integrated said:


> Some answers (from Projector Central and my own knowledge)...
> 
> The bigger issue is that Epson has almost made the need for the laser projector to be completely irrelevant. With $80 replacement lamps and 3,000+ hour lamp life you get 6 replacement lamps for $500 and you are well under the cost of a laser light engine.
> 
> I'm not even sure why they went laser here, except to say that they could do it. I think Epson is going to really be blowing the doors of some others with their newest models shortly. A 4,000 lumen laser projector that delivers on brightness with 1080p or WUXGA resolution? Yep! That'll sell.


I think there's a misconception of lamp cost vs. performance. Math wise, yes..you can add up the cost of a number of lamps vs an upfront cost of a device. My personal experience with lamps is that I hate them. I've owned an Epson 6500UB for about 6 years, and have bought about 6 or 7 lamps throughout the years. 

When a lamp is rated "4000 hours", people think wow, I only have to buy a lamp every 3 years. Plenty of lamps don't even last as they're rated, and on top of that the life span is how long it lasts to half brightness. Depressing.

But when you put that fresh new lamp in (a wonderful feeling indeed), after a month it's starts to go south pretty quickly. No other display tech (LCD, Plasma, CRT, etc.) has that particular issue. That's why I'm excited about the laser aspect in general. I've never owned a laser powered display device, but everything I've read indicates its dimming is negligible for a very long time. 

To me, that aspect alone fixes 90% of my personal problems with projectors.


----------



## action_jackson

Yes, I too have been waiting for an affordable non DLP projector with laser or LED illumination. This is still out of my price range but I'm glad to see it on the market and hope there will be more to come. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klimo

With regards to the laser. I think this is meant for a more living room type application so along with the extra lumens for the ambient light, the instant on off is also a major factor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tigerfan33

Since the throw and path is short, wouldn't 4000lm seem much brighter than a normal throw fp with the same 4000lms?


----------



## Supermans

Scott Wilkinson said:


> I just confirmed that the LS100 does accept 4K signals, but it does not offer 3D. I added that to the article.


Thank you. I will be building a home theater within the next couple years. No way I will get anything that isn't 3D capable.


----------



## dreamer

bpassman said:


> Scott,
> 
> I think it's great to see more UST projectors hitting the market, and a lower price range too. Sure, it would be great if it supported 4K and HDR but the industry still sees the sweet spot as 1080p. For the person who wants >100" these UST projectors are a great value. Heck, I bet if you used this in a light controlled room...you could push the image to 150". Let us know if you get a chance to see it on display.
> 
> BP


Other UST projectors have very limited ability to focus if the image is far from the intended size.

I am just trying to figure out how inflated that 4,000 lumen figure must be. On a 120" screen, a true 4,000 lumens would produce 100 foot lamberts ! Is it intended for use with a black screen with 0.20 gain that brings the FL down to 20 ?


----------



## lovingdvd

What is the expected lumens calibrated at D65? Does it support HDR and the wide color gamut?

At any rate, this projector is not for me - I need a "traditional" throw distance projector and 4K. BUT I am very encouraged that they are claiming to deliver 4,000 lumens via laser, especially in a regular form factor pj (normal size, as opposed to the Sony and JVC laser unit monster sizes). Hopefully that bodes well to us seeing JVC and Sony offering 4K laser projectors closer to $10K that can put out 4,000 lumens within the next couple of years. For my 140" 2.40 AR 0.95 AT screen I need those lumens for proper HDR viewing. Even Sony's new VW760 laser is only rated to 2,000 lumens.


----------



## hk2000

cbaseuser said:


> Not sure what all the hate is for. I've been waiting for Epson to release a laser based LCD projector for a long time.
> 
> No 4K..don't have it, don't care. No HDR..well, we've lived with REC 709 high def color for many years, and it can still be beautiful.
> 
> No 3D? Some of us (well, maybe a lot of us don't care. sorry.)
> 
> The main point..laser based (or any other illumination technology) UST projectors have existed. Most, (or all?..please correct me if I'm wrong) have been DLP based. Rainbow city.
> 
> This could be a great quality, rainbow free solution with a very long 'lamp' life, minimal color/white balance shifting over a generous amount of time.
> 
> I'm personally very happy about this particular announcement. A lot of people will be like 'been there, done that', but this particular combination seems unique to me. Especially for the price.
> 
> done. thanks


Exactly. Don't go by what AVS members think, I suspect Epson will have a hard time keeping up with demand, I for one, can't wait.


----------



## AV_Integrated

cbaseuser said:


> I think there's a misconception of lamp cost vs. performance. Math wise, yes..you can add up the cost of a number of lamps vs an upfront cost of a device. My personal experience with lamps is that I hate them. I've owned an Epson 6500UB for about 6 years, and have bought about 6 or 7 lamps throughout the years.
> 
> When a lamp is rated "4000 hours", people think wow, I only have to buy a lamp every 3 years. Plenty of lamps don't even last as they're rated, and on top of that the life span is how long it lasts to half brightness. Depressing.
> 
> But when you put that fresh new lamp in (a wonderful feeling indeed), after a month it's starts to go south pretty quickly. No other display tech (LCD, Plasma, CRT, etc.) has that particular issue. That's why I'm excited about the laser aspect in general. I've never owned a laser powered display device, but everything I've read indicates its dimming is negligible for a very long time.


This just isn't the case anymore with the newest lamps. Epson and others have made huge strides in making lamps more reliable over the last few years where many people are seeing minimal difference between a lamp with 4,000 hours and a brand new lamp installed. Many manufacturer lamps are well exceeding their rated life span, and newer lamps are rated out to as many as 10,000 hours.

The older Epson projectors were notorious for short lamp lifespans and fairly high lamp replacement costs. Now, the new projectors are far outperforming the older models, and the new lamp designs are really delivering. I have owned several projectors over the years, and am very impressed with how the lamp in my BenQ has held up over the usage I have put on it.

I'm not saying laser is bad! Please don't take it that way. But, if your basis for how lamps work today, is based on the Epson 6500, then I understand your position... It just needs to be updated.


----------



## Aja

Scott Wilkinson said:


> The Epson Home Cinema LS100 brings the cost of ultra short-throw, laser-illuminated projection down to earth.


I plan to purchase one as soon as they are available. I am interested in using it to view sports.


----------



## Dr.Evazan

If anyone is familiar with optics, its very hard/expensive to create a wide angle lens that retains its sharpness outside the center of the image and does not exhibit barrel distortion. The wider you go the worse it gets. This really limits how large and how sharp of an image UST PJ's can produce.


----------



## LumensLover

AV_Integrated said:


> This just isn't the case anymore with the newest lamps. Epson and others have made huge strides in making lamps more reliable over the last few years where many people are seeing minimal difference between a lamp with 4,000 hours and a brand new lamp installed. Many manufacturer lamps are well exceeding their rated life span, and newer lamps are rated out to as many as 10,000 hours.
> 
> The older Epson projectors were notorious for short lamp lifespans and fairly high lamp replacement costs. Now, the new projectors are far outperforming the older models, and the new lamp designs are really delivering. I have owned several projectors over the years, and am very impressed with how the lamp in my BenQ has held up over the usage I have put on it.
> 
> I'm not saying laser is bad! Please don't take it that way. But, if your basis for how lamps work today, is based on the Epson 6500, then I understand your position... It just needs to be updated.


I wish JVC would come down on their lamp prices.


----------



## LumensLover

Aja said:


> I plan to purchase one as soon as they are available. I am interested in using it to view sports.


Im interested in purchasing one for movies and sports if it has decent contrast and good picture quality with 1080P content.


----------



## JoeBoy73

This PJ has me very intrigued! 

I mean...we no longer have to worry about wires and hanging a PJ, etc (Living/Family Room Applications). I'm also hoping the numbers come back favorable. I miss having my media room and this could get me my experience back with a lot less effort!


----------



## cbaseuser

Bells and whistles aside (HDR, 3D, and 4k), if this thing has a solid native contrast, low input lag, accurate colors, quiet operation (it will be far away from the user, and will likely only need to be run in 'low lamp' mode given the rated lumens), it will be a no brainer for me. I don't think that's TOO much to ask for, being the 5040 is pretty much in that category.

Given their claim on dynamic contrast ratio (I know, not anything tangible in the real world usually), it seems it will possible has a decent native CR.

It's not using LCOS panels, but I'm Ok with that at the moment, as I've lived with LCD projectors for quite some time. Being as new as it is, you would think they would be using their best/most recent iteration of said panels. 

If all goes well, I just have to figure out how to run an hdmi cable to the other side of the room! (I've had a projector setup for almost 10 years lol)


----------



## Uppsalaing

I can't wait to see this compared to a similarly priced regular throw Epson. Side by side.

Short throw is a game changer if it has good image quality. It means you can make that 9 foot deep spare room cinematic instead of just having a large TV sized image. 

It means your small euro-style apartment can look amazing when the projector is off and cinematic when it's on. Try doing that with a 85" TV dominating the living room  or a projector dangling from the ceiling.

I say this as someone who has an Epson 6040 (9300W) on order... If this LS100 was FauxK it would kill off half of the competing projectors on the market. It would make it very difficult to justify a regular throw projector in anything apart from a dedicated room at 120+" size.

They're not holding it back from us, it's just not-ready/too-expensive to make. How much was the Sony 4k UST?


----------



## SuperDre

pfff, no 3D? then no go for me.. Way too many 3D bluray's not to have a 3D projector.


----------



## aerodynamics

Early impressions from John Archer at Trusted Reviews:
http://www.trustedreviews.com/reviews/epson-eh-ls100


----------



## fierce_gt

while I think I would appreciate 4k in a projector, I don't feel it's a deal-breaker at this point. you guys may have more opportunities than I do, but 100% of my sources are and will be 1080p for a long time to come. same goes for HDR. nice in theory, but saving thousands of dollars is even better.


what does interest me is a 'fool proof' led/laser light engine with a good 1080p lens and contrast. my goal is more to find a secondary projector that I can use for daily duties while saving the lamp-based one for critical viewing. however, if they can match the picture quality of my lamp based model, that's the ultimate goal, and I'm willing to pay a little more for that.


----------



## cbaseuser

aerodynamics said:


> Early impressions from John Archer at Trusted Reviews:
> http://www.trustedreviews.com/reviews/epson-eh-ls100


I just hope it performs well with those of us who already have 'standard' wall mounted screens. I for one have a 106" Carada BW permanent mounted screen, which I'm willing to adjust the height and so forth to work with this projector. I believe it's 'perfectly flat', which I've read many times is essential to ultra short throw projectors. 

I realize Epson is marketing this towards TV replacements, but maybe a negative gain/darker screen could fit the bill with its high lumen output. I usually watch TV/Games/Movies at night anyways, so I'm not banking totally on this projectors ambient light rejecting properties.

Seemingly a light cannon, I hope that doesn't hinder the contrast ratio completely. I'd be more than happy to by a low cost 'grey screen' since there seems to be plenty of lumens to bring it back up to a crisp white even with a darker screen. Not even talking about ALR screens designed specifically for UST projectors...just a budget 'grey screen'. Seems like enough lumens to me to not have to worry about obtaining whites on a darker screen.

My goal isn't to create a 'daytime' TV replacement. Just a laser based UST projector paired with a screen for actual night time viewing.


----------



## TheronB

With the needed screen, you are into high end JVC territory, so this will only appeal to those that really need UST IMO.


----------



## aerodynamics

TheronB said:


> With the needed screen, you are into high end JVC territory, so this will only appeal to those that really need UST IMO.


True. In my situation, I'm looking for the biggest TV $4k can buy and right now that's an 82" Samsung (not counting the LeEco since they're in limbo). I have no desire to mount a projector in the middle of the room. If this can fit the bill - not looking for the best pq but not washed out either - and I can get a much bigger picture at the same time then it's worth considering.


----------



## Thain

Here a good video of a ust and the aeon clr screen. I'll be going this combo in a few months but with one of the laser dlps. There also a member who posted in the +3k of his ls820 and screen, it's nice. Projector central has a good review of the ls820. Really want a 150" so as not to downsize to 120". The optoma laser will do it but it's 20grand. A little out of my price range lol 
Also the above mentioned thread with pics 
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2762361

https://youtu.be/DPiv3EeWELQ


----------



## aerodynamics

I'll put this here since there's a lot of disappointment in the thread about the LS100 not being 4k. 

Apparently Hisense is showing a 4k laser UST at CEDIA bundled with a 100" screen (made by Screen Innovations, according to Art at Projector Reviews), what sounds like a built-in soundbar and external subwoofer. They've shown this 2 years in a row at CES with a 5.1 setup but the difference this time, besides being 2.1, is they are pricing the package under $10k. The Hisense rep mentioned it can be used with screens from 80-140", seeming to indicate the projector will be available a la carte. If so, and considering the cost of SI's 100" UST screen is $4-5k, we could be looking at a 4k laser UST in the neighborhood of $6k.

Hopefully one of the attendees here can take a look and offer impressions.

http://www.projectorreviews.com/hom...ors-the-technical-side/cedia-expo-2017-day-1/
http://www.twice.com/news/projectors/hisense-takes-shine-cedia-100-inch-laser-tv/65983


----------



## cbaseuser

TheronB said:


> With the needed screen, you are into high end JVC territory, so this will only appeal to those that really need UST IMO.


I don't think you 'need' a particular screen per se, but it might make for more installation options. Some people project UST projectors straight on the wall. A 'normal' screen would already look better. A negative gain screen could help tame the lumens also. I'm looking for a projector replacement that's laser based and doesn't cost a fortune, AND that's not DLP. 

So far, this projector fits the bill. I can't afford a crazy good JVC or Sony laser projector, so this should appeal to more than those just looking for a UST. It's just another type of installation configuration. It will work for some, and not for others. 

The main point is that it's laser based LCD that's properly configured for TV/Theater use. IMO, I still think it's a unique offering from Epson at this price point.


----------



## Number05

Any projections on what the gaming lag on this model might be?


----------



## cbaseuser

Number05 said:


> Any projections on what the gaming lag on this model might be?


Unfortunately, all specifics will probably prevail when it's released and in reviewers hands. I will no doubt be trying this out, as it covers multiple 'concerns/hindrances' with standard projectors that I have in general. I hope it's not vaporware. With the media coverage it's received and very soon release date, it seems that it's actually going to be released in a timely fashion.


----------



## anidabi

javanpohl said:


> I feel like every piece of projector news I read these days is a few moments of elation followed by profound disappointment.


You are not alone, I feel the same way.

Still after 10 years, no breakthrough with LED projectors, no affordable lasers, no 4k except faux(which is pretty good, but still), the new JVC lineup seems like yet another milk lineup without any significant improvements on any front. Sony and epson can't bring their contrast A game any further, but yet still all the products cost thousands of euros with just minimal improvements or just fixing the last year models bugs.

This is just sad how little happens in 5 years in this department.  I'm really considering buying 65" OLED and moving myself a little bit closer to the screen.


----------



## cbaseuser

I'm totally happy with my current Epson LCD projector honestly. I just hate buying lamps for it. If this thing offers similar performance with a 'constant brightness' of over 10,000 hours, then I would be completely happy. That, and being out of the way as far as reflections go....the simple things lol


----------



## cbaseuser

Question about UST projectors in general: Is the projected image height adjustable, similar somewhat to vertical lens shift? Or is it completely stationary, and you just "get what you get" as far as that goes?

I'm assuming distance from wall will dictate image size, positioning in the middle (or otherwise if lens is offset) will center the picture, and distance from wall will change size, just didn't know about 'upward throw height'.


----------



## Dave in Green

TheronB said:


> With the needed screen, you are into high end JVC territory, so this will only appeal to those that really need UST IMO.


Not just to those who need UST but also those who want to view in ambient light, which JVC users typically avoid like the plague. They are in no way direct competitors as JVC models have great *native* black levels that are at their best in the dark while the LS100 has great *perceived* black levels in ambient light as described by John Archer:



> Even more startling is how the ambient light-puncturing brightness is accompanied by a genuine sense of contrast. Typically, projectors lose all black level response in bright conditions. The LS100’s brightness and laser-driven light manipulation, though, is so intense that it actually manages to create an engaging sense of blackness in dark picture areas.


----------



## LumensLover

Ok I'm definitely pumped after reading the initial impressions for this projector. Can anyone tell me if this projector has to be used with a special screen optimized for short throw projectors?

I only use alr screens.


----------



## cbaseuser

LumensLover said:


> Ok I'm definitely pumped after reading the review for this projector. Can anyone tell me if this projector has to be used with a special screen optimized for short throw projectors?
> 
> I only use alr screens.



What review are you referring to? Edit....I see you've changed your post to 'impressions' ( :thumbs up:  I was just wondering if there was an official review I missed 


As far as the screen goes, theoretically, you could use any 'standard' screen' I believe. I'm talking about straight on, basic flat/1.0 gain white screens. I have a Carada 1.3 gain which I think would work fine also, as it's not too crazy with it's properties and such.

As far as negative gain screens go, those would probably work as well.

I think the 'problem' you might run into is trying to use a standard ALR screen. From what I've read, you have to use an ALR screen specifically designed for UST projectors, if that is the route you want to go. They are designed to reject ceiling ambient light, but let the UST projector shine through (something like that  )

I'm excited about this projector as well. I think a standard low cost negative gain screen could/would work with this projector. I hate waiting for official reviews...but this particular unit has my attention for sure.


----------



## TheronB

Dave in Green said:


> Not just to those who need UST but also those who want to view in ambient light, which JVC users typically avoid like the plague. They are in no way direct competitors as JVC models have great *native* black levels that are at their best in the dark while the LS100 has great *perceived* black levels in ambient light as described by John Archer:


the 3700 would be just as bright, has many more features and is much cheaper
you could buy the nice ALR screen and still be under the LS100


----------



## JackB

TheronB said:


> the 3700 would be just as bright, has many more features and is much cheaper
> you could buy the nice ALR screen and still be under the LS100


What is the 3700?


----------



## cbaseuser

JackB said:


> What is the 3700?


It's the Epson 3700 projector...a non-UST 'standard' projector, that's less than half the cost of the LS100. It's lamp based, and has a so-so native contrast (it's not in Epson's UB/Ultrablack lineup).


----------



## aerodynamics

LumensLover said:


> Ok I'm definitely pumped after reading the initial impressions for this projector. Can anyone tell me if this projector has to be used with a special screen optimized for short throw projectors?
> 
> I only use alr screens.


No but from reading experiences on this forum and elsewhere, users are typically underwhelmed when using a UST projector with a non UST screen. Due to the extreme throw angle the proper screen really is necessary for best pq and the perceived contrast Mr. Archer wrote about.


----------



## Number05

cbaseuser said:


> Question about UST projectors in general: Is the projected image height adjustable, similar somewhat to vertical lens shift? Or is it completely stationary, and you just "get what you get" as far as that goes?
> 
> I'm assuming distance from wall will dictate image size, positioning in the middle (or otherwise if lens is offset) will center the picture, and distance from wall will change size, just didn't know about 'upward throw height'.




I'd like to know about vertical shift too. My screen is very low to my cabinet, housing all of my av equipment. I only have a 7.5 foot ceiling in my basement.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cbaseuser

Number05 said:


> I'd like to know about vertical shift too. My screen is very low to my cabinet, housing all of my av equipment. I only have a 7.5 foot ceiling in my basement.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah, not sure about the adjustments we'll have (if any)..my screen is about 8 inches above the height of my media console. Current screen is 106", and distance from wall is somewhat 'adjustable'. I hope it doesn't throw too high, cause then I'd have to figure out how to shorten the legs on my media cabinet lol


----------



## cbaseuser

aerodynamics said:


> No but from reading experiences on this forum and elsewhere, users are typically underwhelmed when using a UST projector with a non UST screen. Due to the extreme throw angle the proper screen really is necessary for best pq and the perceived contrast Mr. Archer wrote about.


I don't think a "UST screen" is necessary for UST projectors in general...I think what comes into play is when one wants to use an ALR solution with a UST projector. 

I'm sure most people want to use a UST projector in combination with an ALR screen to "replace" a giant TV, especially for daytime viewing...I'm just interested in this projector because of the cost, brightness, and LAZERS :nerd:. 

My main goal is to replace my current projector with a laser light source, use it with my current 'normal' screen, and view at night with movies, playing games, things as usual.

I'm pretty sure Epson will release a standard throw laser based projector pretty soon that is on par with their standard line up. Not the pricey LS10500, but their usual LCD based models replaced with a laser based light engine (think 5040UB with laser instead of lamp).

I still think a grey screen with this many lumens would satisfy normal 'night time/dark' movie viewing, as I've been doing for the last 10 years. I really want to like/love this projector, but only time will tell. 

Everyone has their specific needs of course.


----------



## AV_Integrated

LumensLover said:


> I wish JVC would come down on their lamp prices.


I wish everyone would come down with lamp prices! When we see that happen with JVC, Sony, BenQ, and the rest, then I'm wondering how the laser/LED market will respond. LED has a real chance with the size of their models, but... I need some brightness with my screen, and would like to see JVC and Sony under $3K with 4K.

The reality is that if someone NEEDS UST, then this may be a good choice. But, I'm not all that excited. The price is pretty high, it may not stack up in reviews against projectors that are half the price. You do have very limited placement flexibility...

I really do wait for reviews before I dig my heels in, but those excited should keep their expectations in check and look at the many other options are already out there. I'm a constant pessimist on new products because the hype is often not the reality.

As well, people don't get that UST demands a flat screen, so it is horrendous for pull down screen setups.


----------



## cbaseuser

TheronB said:


> the 3700 would be just as bright, has many more features and is much cheaper
> you could buy the nice ALR screen and still be under the LS100


"many more features"...what are you referring to exactly? this projector hasn't even been released yet...I think all speculation should be withheld until it arrives...IMHO


----------



## LumensLover

JackB said:


> What is the 3700?


Lol


----------



## JackB

LumensLover said:


> Lol


When you reach your late 70's and can't remember **** you won't LOL anymore!


----------



## AV_Integrated

JackB said:


> When you reach your late 70's and can't remember **** you won't LOL anymore!


Geez!!! It gets worse? In my mid forties and I'm already losing it.

To make things worse Epson went and released a 2150. Now we will never know if people are talking about Epson or BenQ.

What a stupid hobby.


----------



## JackB

AV_Integrated said:


> Geez!!! It gets worse? In my mid forties and I'm already losing it.


Only by a factor of 2 or 3! I can't even remember what it was like to be in my mid forties.


----------



## utkinpol

javanpohl said:


> I feel like every piece of projector news I read these days is a few moments of elation followed by profound disappointment.


I would say it is pointless to whine, still, i see this as an incredibly nice move in the right direction - first of all, is it a true laser source with 4K lumens in the $3K price segment. 
Second is the form factor - it is relatively nice small box. So, what is needed now is to pair it with a proper lens to be ceiling mounted, keep same nice slim body and put there 5040 pseudo 4K resolution, price it in same $3K area and sell it to me in 2018.  

Realistically, most content i have and will have will remain in 1080p, I only want 4k or 5k lumens, for properly working bright 3D animation for kids, bright laser light source and QUIET operation in the small box on the ceiling, not this stupid monstrosity of 5040. Even 3700 i have on the ceiling now is unreasonably big to my taste, hopefully new laser model will shrink down in size.


----------



## javanpohl

anidabi said:


> You are not alone, I feel the same way.
> 
> Still after 10 years, no breakthrough with LED projectors, no affordable lasers, no 4k except faux(which is pretty good, but still), the new JVC lineup seems like yet another milk lineup without any significant improvements on any front. Sony and epson can't bring their contrast A game any further, but yet still all the products cost thousands of euros with just minimal improvements or just fixing the last year models bugs.
> 
> This is just sad how little happens in 5 years in this department.  I'm really considering buying 65" OLED and moving myself a little bit closer to the screen.


Yeah, compared to flat panels and even the progression of projector technology itself in the last 10-15 years, current-day consumer-grade projector tech is moving at a snail's pace. Probably wouldn't be so frustrating if we weren't having a new format pushed on us. A format that projectors under $25k can't fully take advantage of. "Hey!!--check out this new format with 4K, HDR, and a wider color gamut!! Exciting, right??!! ... Ok, now pick two of those if you want a screen over 65" and don't want to spend over $20,000..."

I honestly haven't seen the appeal of 4K except for on a projector-sized screen. 4K has been hard enough for projector manufacturers to deliver (and that's suspicious enough in itself) and now we've also got HDR and the wider color gamuts that they're supposed to add to their 'to-do' list? If you're going to shove a new format down our throats, at least wait until the displays that enthusiasts use can display the damn thing. And by "shove" I mean things like only putting the Atmos tracks on the UHD discs.


----------



## Number05

Crap, I see the aspect ratio is 16x10 for this model.

Also, one person reports this unit does not have lens shift.


----------



## cbaseuser

Number05 said:


> Crap, I see the aspect ratio is 16x10 for this model.
> 
> Also, one person reports this unit does not have lens shift.


Yeah, I read 1920 X 1200 resolution, which is odd for a "home theater" projector. It might have something to do with accepting 4K resolution signals to process them 'better', but what does that mean for all of us with 16:9 screens? 

Can a 1920x1200 projector correctly project/fit onto a 16:9 screen? 

I understand trickery to get the most out of a 4K signal, but what about normal/standard viewing for this 'TV replacement'???


----------



## AV_Integrated

cbaseuser said:


> Yeah, I read 1920 X 1200 resolution, which is odd for a "home theater" projector. It might have something to do with accepting 4K resolution signals to process them 'better', but what does that mean for all of us with 16:9 screens?
> 
> Can a 1920x1200 projector correctly project/fit onto a 16:9 screen?
> 
> I understand trickery to get the most out of a 4K signal, but what about normal/standard viewing for this 'TV replacement'???


Typically a 1920x1200 projector will have a menu setting for 'screen aspect ratio'. You set it to 16:9 and it will automatically stop using the top and bottom 80 pixels, leaving you with 1920x1080 resolution in full use. WUXGA is a very common resolution for commercial projectors, which this may likewise be targeted for.

Lens shift is EXTREMELY unheard of with UST projectors. As is zoom. You have to get these projectors absolutely perfectly positioned and it needs a dead on flat screen for it to work right. I hate setting up UST projectors, and rarely are they setup perfectly when I see them installed.

Still, it's nice.

Waiting on a short throw 1080p home theater model from Epson still. Surprised they don't have one.


----------



## cbaseuser

AV_Integrated said:


> Typically a 1920x1200 projector will have a menu setting for 'screen aspect ratio'. You set it to 16:9 and it will automatically stop using the top and bottom 80 pixels, leaving you with 1920x1080 resolution in full use. WUXGA is a very common resolution for commercial projectors, which this may likewise be targeted for.
> 
> Lens shift is EXTREMELY unheard of with UST projectors. As is zoom. You have to get these projectors absolutely perfectly positioned and it needs a dead on flat screen for it to work right. I hate setting up UST projectors, and rarely are they setup perfectly when I see them installed.
> 
> Still, it's nice.
> 
> Waiting on a short throw 1080p home theater model from Epson still. Surprised they don't have one.


Thanks for the info...I guess I'm confused because all I read about this unit is it's a "TV Replacement".

Sorry for the big and bold words below, but this is directly from Epson's "news" website:

*Epson Home Cinema LS100 Laser Display Reinvents the Home High Definition Viewing Experience for Movies, Video, TV, and Gaming*



Words like "Home Cinema, Movies, TV, etc...." has me a bit baffled. It doesn't seem like this is intended for commercial/business applications, right?? Not that that is what you are saying, but you mention a "Home Theater Model".....that's what their marketing hype is implying to me.

I have a perfectly flat, permanent wall mounted screen with a media console table and the projector would sit about 8" below the 106" screen.

I'm willing to give it a try. I just hope it has the options I'm looking for, like blanking top and bottom pixels to 16:9 and such.


----------



## aerodynamics

cbaseuser said:


> Thanks for the info...I guess I'm confused because all I read about this unit is it's a "TV Replacement".
> 
> Sorry for the big and bold words below, but this is directly from Epson's "news" website:
> 
> *Epson Home Cinema LS100 Laser Display Reinvents the Home High Definition Viewing Experience for Movies, Video, TV, and Gaming*
> 
> 
> 
> Words like "Home Cinema, Movies, TV, etc...." has me a bit baffled. It doesn't seem like this is intended for commercial/business applications, right?? Not that that is what you are saying, but you mention a "Home Theater Model".....that's what their marketing hype is implying to me.
> 
> I have a perfectly flat, permanent wall mounted screen with a media console table and the projector would sit about 8" below the 106" screen.
> 
> I'm willing to give it a try. I just hope it has the options I'm looking for, like blanking top and bottom pixels to 16:9 and such.


Epson has been producing UST projectors for commercial applications for a long time, where the 16:10 ratio is common. This is the first using a laser light source. It's likely that, rather than developing from the ground up, they took an existing commercial model and built the laser into it. With the lumens boost and contrast performance and ease of maintenance, they can now market it for home entertainment use.


----------



## Uppsalaing

I'd wait until the full owners manual is up on their site before ordering... to make sure its has the options you need... you don't want to end up with a multiple thousand dollar mistake


----------



## tigerfan33

This snapshot I took from rave YouTube video shows lens shift- motorized V-H


----------



## Uppsalaing

tigerfan33 said:


> This snapshot I took from rave YouTube video shows lens shift- motorized V-H


That's interesting. Maybe it can do CIH. We'll see.


----------



## mastermaybe

I would guess I likely represent many other's sentiment about this: yes, absolutely it's nice to see a laser-based PJ at this price point. 

BUT, it's become pretty clear- especially so, given Sony's introduction of a native $5K unit last week- that (a) real 4K PJ'(s) is/are finally ready to hit the sweet-spot for mere mortals like myself.

Therefore, I simply CANNOT throw $3,000 at another 1080 stop-gap PJ and kick myself a year later. Especially seeing I just grabbed a 45ES (which is a very nice unit for $1800) just 6 months ago.

Gonna have to wait to jump to 4K at this point, I assume a good number are in a similar position.

My $.02

James


----------



## cbaseuser

tigerfan33 said:


> This snapshot I took from rave YouTube video shows lens shift- motorized V-H


Interesting indeed. Could be a lifesaver when setting it up, and not be a total PITA to do so. The unit, from the pictures I've seen, looks pretty symmetrical, so I don't see as much need for horizontal lens shift as I do for vertical.

Once you put in on the ground, or a table/console, you really have no idea how high or low it's going to shoot unless you have the manual handy with measurement charts. I hope everyone, including myself, is pleasantly surprised with this unit.


----------



## Number05

cbaseuser said:


> Once you put in on the ground, or a table/console, you really have no idea how high or low it's going to shoot unless you have the manual handy with measurement charts. I hope everyone, including myself, is pleasantly surprised with this unit.


I'm in the same scenario as you in terms of screen size (106") and distance to the bottom of the screen to project from table top (~8"). My fixed frame is flush against the top of my ceiling so it's not like I have another 1-2 feet to adjust my screen upwards.


----------



## cbaseuser

Number05 said:


> I'm in the same scenario as you in terms of screen size (106") and distance to the bottom of the screen to project from table top (~8"). My fixed frame is flush against the top of my ceiling so it's not like I have another 1-2 feet to adjust my screen upwards.


I hope those aren't just marketing tricks written on that label in the picture and there is actually a little of play with the projected height/vertical lens shifting of some sort. Like you're saying, If it's projected too high from your table, you'll have to do some shortening of the table somehow (assuming you like and want to keep the projector).

I fortunately have the ability to mount my screen a 'little' higher, maybe another 8" before it's flush against the ceiling. Either way, it looks like we could both benefit from vertical adjustments. 

I've read that any adjustments done to the projectors resting place results in quite dramatic changes when dealing with a UST projector. Not the worst thing in the world per se, but maybe that would apply to vertical adjustment as well..small changes = large differences. It's not like they have to engineer huge lens shifting properties is what I'm saying I guess.

Perfect world be place it on my low profile console table, and adjust projected image height onto existing screen. 

Oh well, all we can do is wait at this point.


----------



## AV_Integrated

There is no indication in their datasheet that this projector has lens shift at all, and while it does claim some zoom range, it then goes on to say 'DIGITAL' for zoom, which is not what any of us want to employ.

This is, by everything I can tell, just another 16:10 UST projector, but using a solid state light source instead of a lamp.

https://www.epson.eu/products/projectors/home-cinema/eh-ls100

It may be optimized for home theater use, but I think it is more likely that it is designed to go with a ALR screen in the family room.

Waiting on reviews to see how it stacks up against their 3100/3700/5040. At a higher price than the 5040, it better perform very well.


----------



## cbaseuser

AV_Integrated said:


> There is no indication in their datasheet that this projector has lens shift at all, and while it does claim some zoom range, it then goes on to say 'DIGITAL' for zoom, which is not what any of us want to employ.
> 
> This is, by everything I can tell, just another 16:10 UST projector, but using a solid state light source instead of a lamp.
> 
> https://www.epson.eu/products/projectors/home-cinema/eh-ls100
> 
> It may be optimized for home theater use, but I think it is more likely that it is designed to go with a ALR screen in the family room.
> 
> Waiting on reviews to see how it stacks up against their 3100/3700/5040. At a higher price than the 5040, it better perform very well.


I'm beginning to see what you're saying. 

Only 3 color modes (Dynamic, Bright Cinema, and Cinema) -edit: under 'advanced controls' there's also a Game mode

AND an operational noise of 39db (high/OUCH) and 30db (low)??


The contrast ratio (inflated of course) is what had me the most intrigued, seemingly representing a decent native contrast. 

BUT, being laser illuminated, they could just be using a number that represents black being full black in which the lasers are usually just switched off. 

If that's the case, that says nothing about true and/or native contrast. 

Throw a mostly black screen with some visual content, like credits or something, and the light source has to be back on. That's when we'll see the true contrast. 

Going by the pdf specsheet, it's looking pretty average. I want to like it though. Time will tell.


----------



## Kenwa

Projector Central review is up:

http://www.projectorcentral.com/Epson-LS100-home-theater-projector-review.htm


----------



## cbaseuser

Kenwa said:


> Projector Central review is up:
> 
> http://www.projectorcentral.com/Epson-LS100-home-theater-projector-review.htm


cool, reading it now! thanks


----------



## aerodynamics

That's just the review I was hoping for. Input lag was my main concern. While it's not hitting sub-20ms like many LED TVs are these days, 30ms is still pretty fast. I just wish Projector Central would post images along with their reviews but at least they tested it with a UST screen this time.


----------



## Kenwa

I'm pretty disappointed by the brightness uniformity, but at least it sounds like the image quality is pretty good. Hopefully someone will post a review with pictures and/or video so we can see how bad the uniformity really is.


----------



## cbaseuser

Kenwa said:


> I'm pretty disappointed by the brightness uniformity, but at least it sounds like the image quality is pretty good. Hopefully someone will post a review with pictures and/or video so we can see how bad the uniformity really is.


Yes, this disappointing, but apparently it goes with the UST territory. I'm more than willing to try this projector, but it begs the question of why they just can't put a laser light engine in a 5040? 

A UST projector is intriguing, but if the uniformity is a side effect of the technology (UST), that's not very cool.

I've said it before, as they did in the article...this offering is unique, in that it's laser light based, LCD and not DLP, and it's bright and pretty much geared towards home theater. If brightness uniformity is it's 'only' shortcoming, why can't they just put a laser in a standard projector with decent specs, and not have it cost a fortune?????????


----------



## markus767

Kenwa said:


> Projector Central review is up:
> 
> http://www.projectorcentral.com/Epson-LS100-home-theater-projector-review.htm


Sounds exactly like the projector I wanted to have 5 years ago  Will probably buy it anyway while waiting for a similar offering that can do 4K UHD.


----------



## multic

*10 Bit Color Movie Content Playable?*

The published specs for this projector include 10 bit color. Is there any 10 bit movie content that can be displayed on this projector?

Specifically, will a 4K player be able to process 4K HDR-10 Blu Ray content, rescale to 1080P while preserving the 10 bit color output to this projector? If so, it would seem that at least some of the benefits of HDR would be available for this projector. Otherwise, it would seem that 10 Bit Color processing would be a waste for movies as there is no 10 Bit movie content that is available for this projector that can be played through a 1080P non-HDR input.

Please let me know your thoughts. Thanks to all!


----------



## jpbonadio

cbaseuser said:


> Yes, this disappointing, but apparently it goes with the UST territory. I'm more than willing to try this projector, but it begs the question of *why they just can't put a laser light engine in a 5040*?
> 
> A UST projector is intriguing, but if the uniformity is a side effect of the technology (UST), that's not very cool.
> 
> I've said it before, as they did in the article...this offering is unique, in that it's laser light based, LCD and not DLP, and it's bright and pretty much geared towards home theater. If brightness uniformity is it's 'only' shortcoming, *why can't they just put a laser in a standard projector with decent specs, and not have it cost a fortune*?????????


The bolded is what I've been thinking since the announcement of this projector.

Just put this laser source in the 5040 and change the chip to 18Gbps and boom, perfect projector for me.

Since I'm starting to project my next (and evolved) home theator room, and want to go with a huge screen (200" - 250"), those 4000 lumens would be so welcome to my needs.

Do it Epson. My wallet is waiting your move.


----------



## Jaholibop

Well it’s November and I don’t see this on Amazon yet. Anyone have a good date on when we can expect these?


----------



## Kenwa

Jaholibop said:


> Well it’s November and I don’t see this on Amazon yet. Anyone have a good date on when we can expect these?


It's only November 2nd. The Projector Central review said "... it will be available on Amazon in early November". So probably in the next 1-2 weeks.


----------



## Jaholibop

It’s now on Amazon, only one left now [emoji3] delivery scheduled for the eighth


----------



## archer16

Amazon is sold out but projector people has them in stock, they are not on the website just chat with them or call.


----------



## cbaseuser

Jaholibop said:


> It’s now on Amazon, only one left now [emoji3] delivery scheduled for the eighth


Very interested in hearing your impressions! Also want to hear your take on the brightness uniformity  (as well as what kind of screen you're using)


----------



## Jaholibop

cbaseuser said:


> Very interested in hearing your impressions! Also want to hear your take on the brightness uniformity  (as well as what kind of screen you're using)




I’m a noob at this, so I’ll probably just love it. However, I saw the 63% uniformity number so I’ll keep an eye out. Screen will be the wall for a few weeks.


----------



## cbaseuser

Jaholibop said:


> I’m a noob at this, so I’ll probably just love it. However, I saw the 63% uniformity number so I’ll keep an eye out. Screen will be the wall for a few weeks.


cool  

Even projected on a wall, you can probably still discern brightness uniformity...just throw an all white frame or image, and see what's happening at the corners.

I realize test patterns are one thing, while real video/images/movies are another, but it would be nice to know if it's obtrusive or distracting with live video. 

cheers!


----------



## cbaseuser

Also, I haven't seen any info on digital panel alignment (I know digital 'fixes' to physical problems are usually frowned upon-especially keystoning, but I think most people accept digital panel alignment with aplomb) ..I hope this projector is not completely crippled with a lack of CMS, white balance, convergence help, etc.....


----------



## Aja

*Epson LS100 Now Available*



Scott Wilkinson said:


> The Epson Home Cinema LS100 brings the cost of ultra short-throw, laser-illuminated projection down to earth.
> 
> www.avsforum.com/epson-home-cinema-ls100-ust-hd-laser-projector-cedia-2017/


I just discovered the Epson Home Cinema LS100 is available on Amazon. Best Buy did not have them as of Saturday, but probably will soon. 

Projector Review already posted a review. I hope more reviews appear soon.


----------



## Aja

Correction: Projector Central already posted a review.


----------



## Jaholibop

I️ just made a couple of really terrible videos, I’ll put some movies on the wall tomorrow.


----------



## Aja

Jaholibop said:


> I️ just made a couple of really terrible videos, I’ll put some movies on the wall tomorrow.
> https://youtu.be/7uFTa2NPN2Q
> https://youtu.be/HpsrQ8mR2j4


Thanks for your message and videos. I received the Epson Home Cinema LS100 yesterday evening. I quickly had it running and was able to watch the NFL game last night. 

I am projecting an image size of 125" diagonal with an aspect ratio of 16:9 onto a screen from Elite Screens that is for use with USTs. It only cost a few hundred dollars or so and is not one of the special UST screens that can cost more than a projector. 

I am lucky in that my center channel speaker fits partially under the screen and the rest of the speaker just barely fits horizontally between the projector and screen. The bottom of the speaker is at the top of the projector, so the sound is not blocked. Also, the speaker is located just below the path of the image as it moves from the projector to the screen. I had been worried about where I could place this speaker and am glad how things worked out. I will be doing some fine tuning with the focus today.

The picture is not as good as that of my Panasonic plasma TV. However, watching a large 125" image more than offsets this for me. I have not gone to a movie theater in many years and forgot how much impact a large screen has. I watched a movie that I am familiar with on the plasma and was surprised at how much more was visible in it at 125". I saw many details I had never noticed before. The experience was much better than I expected and I was drawn into the movie so much more than on my plasma TV. I am not sure if a similar experience would also be true for others, but I have no buyers remorse and am now very glad that I purchased the LS100. I will still be using my plasma TV - kind of like having different tools to choose from. Each has its own strengths and weaknesses.

I have recently read about the new 80" line of OLED panels from LG that are scheduled to start shipping in 2019, with rollable OLED panels planned for 2020. I may upgrade from my Panasonic plasma TV at that time, but I am glad to have the LS100 while I wait.

I plan to use both my projector and plasma TV, depending on what I am viewing. In the future I would consider an instant upgrade to a revised model of this projector if it had 4k (or 8k), UHD and other new features. Even without these features, the LS100 is worth it to me for now. Gaining the new features would make the use of it even better. Ideally, at some point I will be able to purchase an OLED TV with a screen as large as the image from my projector. Then I would have the best of both.


----------



## Number05

Aja said:


> Thanks for your message and videos. I received the Epson Home Cinema LS100 yesterday evening. I quickly had it running and was able to watch the NFL game last night.


Can you post a few pics of your setup?


----------



## skoolpsyk

Aja said:


> I have recently read about the new 80" line of OLED panels from LG that are scheduled to start shipping in 2019, with rollable OLED panels planned for 2020. I may upgrade from my Panasonic plasma TV at that time, but I am glad to have the LS100 while I wait.


What is an 80" OLED going to cost????


----------



## cbaseuser

Aja said:


> Thanks for your message and videos. I received the Epson Home Cinema LS100 yesterday evening. I quickly had it running and was able to watch the NFL game last night.
> 
> I am projecting an image size of 125" diagonal with an aspect ratio of 16:9 onto a screen from Elite Screens that is for use with USTs. It only cost a few hundred dollars or so and is not one of the special UST screens that can cost more than a projector.
> 
> I am lucky in that my center channel speaker fits partially under the screen and the rest of the speaker just barely fits horizontally between the projector and screen. The bottom of the speaker is at the top of the projector, so the sound is not blocked. Also, the speaker is located just below the path of the image as it moves from the projector to the screen. I had been worried about where I could place this speaker and am glad how things worked out. I will be doing some fine tuning with the focus today.
> 
> The picture is not as good as that of my Panasonic plasma TV. However, watching a large 125" image more than offsets this for me. I have not gone to a movie theater in many years and forgot how much impact a large screen has. I watched a movie that I am familiar with on the plasma and was surprised at how much more was visible in it at 125". I saw many details I had never noticed before. The experience was much better than I expected and I was drawn into the movie so much more than on my plasma TV. I am not sure if a similar experience would also be true for others, but I have no buyers remorse and am now very glad that I purchased the LS100. I will still be using my plasma TV - kind of like having different tools to choose from. Each has its own strengths and weaknesses.
> 
> I have recently read about the new 80" line of OLED panels from LG that are scheduled to start shipping in 2019, with rollable OLED panels planned for 2020. I may upgrade from my Panasonic plasma TV at that time, but I am glad to have the LS100 while I wait.
> 
> I plan to use both my projector and plasma TV, depending on what I am viewing. In the future I would consider an instant upgrade to a revised model of this projector if it had 4k (or 8k), UHD and other new features. Even without these features, the LS100 is worth it to me for now. Gaining the new features would make the use of it even better. Ideally, at some point I will be able to purchase an OLED TV with a screen as large as the image from my projector. Then I would have the best of both.


I only have a couple of questions...

- Is your screen 'white', or a negative gain/grey type? (you mentioned a screen that is for use with UST's..does that mean specifically designed for them, or just compatible with them?) Any perfectly flat screen can be a candidate for UST, just curious if it's specially developed further.
- During night time viewing, are the black levels decent, or grayish? 
- Also, do you see any noticeable problems with brightness dropping off around the corners?

thanks! 

p.s. would love to hear any additional impressions you have in general about the projector (brightness, colors, noise/fan level, etc..)


Congrats on the new projector btw!!


----------



## Aja

skoolpsyk said:


> What is an 80" OLED going to cost????


Pricing was not mentioned. I have no idea where the pricing will start. I suspect high initially, then dropping, but I have no idea how high.


----------



## Aja

cbaseuser said:


> I only have a couple of questions...
> 
> - Is your screen 'white', or a negative gain/grey type? (you mentioned a screen that is for use with UST's..does that mean specifically designed for them, or just compatible with them?) Any perfectly flat screen can be a candidate for UST, just curious if it's specially developed further.
> - During night time viewing, are the black levels decent, or grayish?
> - Also, do you see any noticeable problems with brightness dropping off around the corners?
> 
> thanks!
> 
> p.s. would love to hear any additional impressions you have in general about the projector (brightness, colors, noise/fan level, etc..)
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new projector btw!!


I am using a CineWhite material screen from Elite Screens. I am not sure if CineWhite is compatible with or designed for USTs. The literature states that USTs are supported for Cinewhite. I suspect it is compatible. Please see the following URL for the details on the CineWhite screen: https://elitescreens.com/front/front/productdetail/product/287

My screen is perfectly flat (Stretched around an aluminum frame). I read that that is critical for projector screens. 

At night I think it was a bit grayish. It was not pure black like OLED. I prefer the pure blacks of OLED, but find a bit grayish to be an acceptable compromise considering the large 125" image size. The image is viewable when I have the ceiling lights on, and even better when I turn them of. Note that I am not using the same degree of judgement that some enthusiasts use. This project has its compromises, but I find them acceptable and am glad that I purchased it. In the future if a better model were offered I would like to upgrade in order to improve this, but for now am quite accepting of this compromise. During the day the image is easy to watch with the blinds closed. I just opened the blinds to the side of the screen and there is no impact on screen image. However, when the sun starts to directly shine through the windows, any direct light from the sun onto the screen causes problems. It still may be watchable, but the image degrades depending on how much direct sunlight reaches it. I believe the special UST screens that cost thousands help reduce this problem. I will instead simply use my blinds. They are electric and I can easily close them remotely as I wish.

I find the image to be plenty bright. I suspect it is in some form of vivid mode. I need to try with the various modes. I was so blown away by the large picture that I stopped my setup and simply enjoyed watching for a bit.

The colors are bright and real to my eyes. Such a statement is subjective as opposed to empirical, so I repeat - it is important to view one of these in person. Only when I have too much direct light does the image/color start to change. Depending on the amount, intensity, and direction of light, change may be gradual or sudden. Sunlight on the screen is quite sudden and washes out the image. Based on my limited use so far, this projector can be used during the day a long as the sun does not shine directly on the screen. Shutting off lights in the room may also help, depending on the circumstances. 

I hope that I have addressed all of your questions.

I just took a look and do not see any brightness drop-off around the corners, not even slightly. 

It is important to make an informed decision. With a projector such as this I strongly suggest that you view it in person to be sure you are aware of what the projector output looks like. It is not perfect, but I found the compromises to be acceptable. I liked being able to quickly set up the projector close to the screen, I like the idea of the lasers, I like how bright the image/colors are, I am blown away by the large image size, etc. Best Buy is supposed to be selling these through their in-house Magnolia shop. My local Magnolia salesman said that the Best Buy warehouse servicing his store was scheduled to get these in a few more weeks.

I am slowly working my way through the setup/menu as I watch it. For now it is very bright. I need to go to the menu and check which mode it is using, then try the other modes. The fan is supposed to blow harder and make more noise in bright modes and I can hear it somewhat when there is no sound. This fan noise is not objectionably loud for me and I believe the noise lowers if I were to choose a less bright mode. However, I do not even notice the fan noise at all with the sound on. I am using a 5.1 home theater speaker setup.


----------



## Dave in Green

Aja said:


> ... Projector Review already posted a review. I hope more reviews appear soon.





Aja said:


> Correction: Projector Central already posted a review.


Your first prediction just came true as Projector Reviews has also posted an LS100 review:

projectorreviews.com/epson/epson-home-cinema-ls100-laser-projector-review/


----------



## cbaseuser

Aja said:


> I am using a CineWhite material screen from Elite Screens. I am not sure if CineWhite is compatible with or designed for USTs. The literature states that USTs are supported for Cinewhite. I suspect it is compatible. Please see the following URL for the details on the CineWhite screen: https://elitescreens.com/front/front/productdetail/product/287
> 
> My screen is perfectly flat (Stretched around an aluminum frame). I read that that is critical for projector screens.
> 
> At night I think it was a bit grayish. It was not pure black like OLED. I prefer the pure blacks of OLED, but find a bit grayish to be an acceptable compromise considering the large 125" image size. The image is viewable when I have the ceiling lights on, and even better when I turn them of. Note that I am not using the same degree of judgement that some enthusiasts use. This project has its compromises, but I find them acceptable and am glad that I purchased it. In the future if a better model were offered I would like to upgrade in order to improve this, but for now am quite accepting of this compromise. During the day the image is easy to watch with the blinds closed. I just opened the blinds to the side of the screen and there is no impact on screen image. However, when the sun starts to directly shine through the windows, any direct light from the sun onto the screen causes problems. It still may be watchable, but the image degrades depending on how much direct sunlight reaches it. I believe the special UST screens that cost thousands help reduce this problem. I will instead simply use my blinds. They are electric and I can easily close them remotely as I wish.
> 
> I find the image to be plenty bright. I suspect it is in some form of vivid mode. I need to try with the various modes. I was so blown away by the large picture that I stopped my setup and simply enjoyed watching for a bit.
> 
> The colors are bright and real to my eyes. Such a statement is subjective as opposed to empirical, so I repeat - it is important to view one of these in person. Only when I have too much direct light does the image/color start to change. Depending on the amount, intensity, and direction of light, change may be gradual or sudden. Sunlight on the screen is quite sudden and washes out the image. Based on my limited use so far, this projector can be used during the day a long as the sun does not shine directly on the screen. Shutting off lights in the room may also help, depending on the circumstances.
> 
> I hope that I have addressed all of your questions.
> 
> I just took a look and do not see any brightness drop-off around the corners, not even slightly.
> 
> It is important to make an informed decision. With a projector such as this I strongly suggest that you view it in person to be sure you are aware of what the projector output looks like. It is not perfect, but I found the compromises to be acceptable. I liked being able to quickly set up the projector close to the screen, I like the idea of the lasers, I like how bright the image/colors are, I am blown away by the large image size, etc. Best Buy is supposed to be selling these through their in-house Magnolia shop. My local Magnolia salesman said that the Best Buy warehouse servicing his store was scheduled to get these in a few more weeks.
> 
> I am slowly working my way through the setup/menu as I watch it. For now it is very bright. I need to go to the menu and check which mode it is using, then try the other modes. The fan is supposed to blow harder and make more noise in bright modes and I can hear it somewhat when there is no sound. This fan noise is not objectionably loud for me and I believe the noise lowers if I were to choose a less bright mode. However, I do not even notice the fan noise at all with the sound on. I am using a 5.1 home theater speaker setup.


Thanks Aja for your detailed initial impressions 

It sounds like all of the compromises you are seeing would still be there with a 'normal' / non-UST projector involving light pollution. I think if I get this projector it will mostly be for night time viewing in a 'cinema mode', where I don't need a ton of lumens and the brightness will hopefully be enough without sacrificing black level quality.


----------



## Jaholibop

Dave in Green said:


> Your first prediction just came true as Projector Reviews has also posted an LS100 review:
> 
> 
> 
> projectorreviews.com/epson/epson-home-cinema-ls100-laser-projector-review/




Thanks for the link


----------



## Aja

Dave in Green said:


> Your first prediction just came true as Projector Reviews has also posted an LS100 review:
> 
> projectorreviews.com/epson/epson-home-cinema-ls100-laser-projector-review/


Thanks for the link to the review. It was quite interesting to read and matched my experience so far.


----------



## cbaseuser

The main question is how do this compare with the 3100/3700..(black level, color, lag input, etc...)

Yes, it's a UST projector, just curious on where they (Epson) are going with this...

One again, Yes, it's UST projector, but just curious about nighttime performance, as that it my primary usage...not to interested in daytime use, just wanting to know how this thing performs at night in a best cinema most , with a standard screen 

I'm not looking for magical/ambient light rejecting properties during the day time, just a projector replacement candidate.

It looks like an Amazon tryout/replacement/refund would be an option, I just hate buying and returning things for the sakek og doing it.


----------



## Aja

cbaseuser said:


> The main question is how do this compare with the 3100/3700..(black level, color, lag input, etc...)
> 
> Yes, it's a UST projector, just curious on where they (Epson) are going with this...
> 
> One again, Yes, it's UST projector, but just curious about nighttime performance, as that it my primary usage...not to interested in daytime use, just wanting to know how this thing performs at night in a best cinema most , with a standard screen
> 
> I'm not looking for magical/ambient light rejecting properties during the day time, just a projector replacement candidate.
> 
> It looks like an Amazon tryout/replacement/refund would be an option, I just hate buying and returning things for the sakek og doing it.


Magnolia (Best Buy) is supposed to sell these but the one near me is still waiting to receive them. Possibly you could view one of these. Unfortunately I do not have a frame of reference to share with you regarding how it compares to other projectors.


----------



## cbaseuser

Aja said:


> Magnolia (Best Buy) is supposed to sell these but the one near me is still waiting to receive them. Possibly you could view one of these. Unfortunately I do not have a frame of reference to share with you regarding how it compares to other projectors.



True..I've gotten so lazy with amazon coming to my door with things lol.

I should wait and go in to see what's happening with these projectors. It's not like the 'lamp' is going to be dimmed from too much usage. Hopefully I can get a decent frame of reference there. 

thanks!


----------



## fas

Has anyone been able to compare Viewsonic ls820 to the new epson ls100? I want to order in the next week but torn between the two based on reviews. Will also get the bcp120 screen.


----------



## LLCD

javanpohl said:


> i feel like every piece of projector news i read these days is a few moments of elation followed by profound disappointment.


So true. LOL


----------



## HammerDE

*User Reviews?*

Guess I'm surprised there are so few User Reviews of this LS100 model since its release. I was very looking forward to a UST that could replace my 65 inch Panasonic VT plasma. If it really can hold up to moderate ambient light and keep a crisp picture, I would pull the trigger to get 100 inch screen. I only get 720p with my Panasonic VT version. Although it was rated as one of the best TV's post-pioneer's plasma, I got mine before the Panasonic 1080p VT versions were released. I've been holding off an upgrade until larger (75+) LCD/LED/OLED becomes affordable or UST projector can fit the bill. Waiting to see additional customer feedback to see if its worth the plunge. 

Anyone out there that can weigh in, or updates from current owners now that they've used it for a period of time?


----------



## Jaholibop

HammerDE said:


> Guess I'm surprised there are so few User Reviews of this LS100 model since its release. I was very looking forward to a UST that could replace my 65 inch Panasonic VT plasma. If it really can hold up to moderate ambient light and keep a crisp picture, I would pull the trigger to get 100 inch screen. I only get 720p with my Panasonic VT version. Although it was rated as one of the best TV's post-pioneer's plasma, I got mine before the Panasonic 1080p VT versions were released. I've been holding off an upgrade until larger (75+) LCD/LED/OLED becomes affordable or UST projector can fit the bill. Waiting to see additional customer feedback to see if its worth the plunge.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone out there that can weigh in, or updates from current owners now that they've used it for a period of time?




I wish I could tell you I’ve put a few dozen hours on mine but the truth is I haven’t told my wife I bought it so it’s still sitting in the basement. I had it up for a couple of hours and it was spectacular. But take that for what it’s worth, I only have an Optoma gt1080 to compare to.


----------



## HammerDE

Jaholibop said:


> I wish I could tell you I’ve put a few dozen hours on mine but the truth is I haven’t told my wife I bought it so it’s still sitting in the basement. I had it up for a couple of hours and it was spectacular. But take that for what it’s worth, I only have an Optoma gt1080 to compare to.


Can you elaborate that its spectacular if you seem to be keeping it "under cover"? Do you think its a tv replacement as its advertised?


----------



## fas

HammerDE said:


> Can you elaborate that its spectacular if you seem to be keeping it "under cover"? Do you think its a tv replacement as its advertised?


What kind of screen?


----------



## Jaholibop

fas said:


> What kind of screen?




Spectacular playing XBox on a blue wall. I have a silver ticket 120” screen for it destined for the living room. I made my basement ridiculously bright and it still looked great. Obviously as the lighting went down the picture continued to get better. Definitely a TV replacement.


----------



## LumensLover

Jaholibop said:


> I wish I could tell you I’ve put a few dozen hours on mine but the truth is I haven’t told my wife I bought it so it’s still sitting in the basement. I had it up for a couple of hours and it was spectacular. But take that for what it’s worth, I only have an Optoma gt1080 to compare to.


Same story here. Every time someone gets a bleeding edge new technology unit here they can never set it up and tell us what it looks like. It always has to sit somewhere and wait to be set up three or four weeks later before anyone gets a decent impression of what said unit can do.


----------



## fas

Jaholibop said:


> Spectacular playing XBox on a blue wall. I have a silver ticket 120” screen for it destined for the living room. I made my basement ridiculously bright and it still looked great. Obviously as the lighting went down the picture continued to get better. Definitely a TV replacement.


 So this is without the recommended ALR screen. And it still looks bright? I'm willing to buy the Viewsonic BCP120 ALR screen, even though my room can be made totally dark. It's a bonus room over the garage, with no windows. Just finished the room and have six dimmable led can lights (paired on 3 switches). Room is 17x12, but the steps cut into the room on one end, so I'm effectively using about 13x12 to furnish. I'll be sitting 12 feet away (eyes about 11 feet away) from a full 8 ft. height wall. I have 2 knee walls, so its's difficult furnishing any other way.
Did you consider the Viewsonic LS820. Looks, size, throw distance, etc, similar to Epson LS100. I'm favoring the Viewsonic because of DLP, 3D, etc., but Epson has 3 hdmi inputs vs 1, and a few more lumens (4000 vs 3500) which I don't thing will make that much difference. I'm having a hard time finding anyone who can weigh in on the Viewsonic vs Epson. I've posted on numerous forums, including the Viewsonic LS820 thread on AVSFORUM and Projector Central's. Getting a lot of views, but no responses. My room is finished, I have it furnished, and have the speakers and AV equipment ready to install. I want this done before Christmas, but can't get first hand info or see these in action anywhere is Northeast Ohio or Western Pa. 
One other thing, I've been looking for 2 months for a suitable TV stand. Even trying to figure a DIY with Ikea stuff. My wife wants something that will look nice. The LS100 is advertised with a perfect stand in their advertising, maybe from Asia??? Any suggestions would be appreciated. And please, ANYONE, weigh in on the Viewsonic vs Epson. I need to make a decision soon. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aja

LumensLover said:


> Same story here. Every time someone gets a bleeding edge new technology unit here they can never set it up and tell us what it looks like. It always has to sit somewhere and wait to be set up three or four weeks later before anyone gets a decent impression of what said unit can do.


I previously provided feedback in this thread shortly after purchasing an LS100. Hope this helps.

I was planning on using both my Panasonic plasma and LS100 for different types of viewing but I am using the LS100 full time. My plasma has a sharper image but the 125" diagonal image from the LS100 draws me so much more into what I am watching that the slightly less sharp image isn't a factor. This includes both day and night viewing. 

I am using a Cinewhite screen from Elite Screens. It is designed for use with USTs, is stretched on an aluminum frame, and cost a few hundred dollars or so. Based on my experience purchasing one of the much more expensive UST screens is not necessary. However, others may conclude differently. It was a cost benefit decision for me.

The LS100 is installed in my living room, which has plenty of windows. My experience has been that it is capable of daytime viewing as long as the sun does not directly shine on the screen. It was so bright when I first started using it that I soon changed it to Cinema mode. An unexpected benefit is that the fan no longer runs (or is so quiet that I have not noticed it). 

If possible I suggest viewing the image of the LS100 with lights on and window blinds open (and different settings) to verify if it meets your requirements. Some of articles I read from CEDIA said that the LS100 would be sold at Magnolia in Best Buy stores. My local Magnolia has not yet received the LS100 but expect to get them soon.


----------



## HammerDE

Thanks Aja for the update. Based on what I've been able to read on reviews, youtube videos, etc., I'm proceeding with the Epson LS100. It was not an insignificant decision since I needed to buy a ust screen (Viewsonic BCP100), new front channel and matching center channel speakers to replace my floor standing speakers (Energy Veritas 6.3) and upgraded entertainment cabinet (to better conceal wiring and cables). 

My floor standing speakers were too tall and would block part of the screen once I blew it out to 100inch. I didn't want to mount the screen too high to compensate. I decided on 3 KEF LS50's across the front to match the sound.


----------



## Aja

fas said:


> So this is without the recommended ALR screen. And it still looks bright? I'm willing to buy the Viewsonic BCP120 ALR screen, even though my room can be made totally dark. It's a bonus room over the garage, with no windows. Just finished the room and have six dimmable led can lights (paired on 3 switches). Room is 17x12, but the steps cut into the room on one end, so I'm effectively using about 13x12 to furnish. I'll be sitting 12 feet away (eyes about 11 feet away) from a full 8 ft. height wall. I have 2 knee walls, so its's difficult furnishing any other way.
> Did you consider the Viewsonic LS820. Looks, size, throw distance, etc, similar to Epson LS100. I'm favoring the Viewsonic because of DLP, 3D, etc., but Epson has 3 hdmi inputs vs 1, and a few more lumens (4000 vs 3500) which I don't thing will make that much difference. I'm having a hard time finding anyone who can weigh in on the Viewsonic vs Epson. I've posted on numerous forums, including the Viewsonic LS820 thread on AVSFORUM and Projector Central's. Getting a lot of views, but no responses. My room is finished, I have it furnished, and have the speakers and AV equipment ready to install. I want this done before Christmas, but can't get first hand info or see these in action anywhere is Northeast Ohio or Western Pa.
> One other thing, I've been looking for 2 months for a suitable TV stand. Even trying to figure a DIY with Ikea stuff. My wife wants something that will look nice. The LS100 is advertised with a perfect stand in their advertising, maybe from Asia??? Any suggestions would be appreciated. And please, ANYONE, weigh in on the Viewsonic vs Epson. I need to make a decision soon. Thanks in advance.


The Epson LS100 is my first projector. I was not willing to purchase a DLP based projector so the Viewsonic was not an option, even though I have had good experience with Viewsonic monitors in the past. Note that many of others feel differently than me regarding DLP.

In one of the reviews I seem to remember that the LS100 actually was measured at 5,000 lumens, which is well above the advertised level. Also, I ended up having to back down the brightness of mine, which is installed in my living room, because it was too bright for my eyes. 

I was planning on using both my Panasonic Plasma and the LS100, but have not used my plasma ever since I first turned on the Epson. I did not intend for it to replace my plasma TV, but it has. I am sure others may have different experiences, but that is what has happened to me.

Since you are located midway between Cleveland and Pittsburgh possibly you can find a vendor in either city with these set up for customer viewing. 

I experienced a funny accident when installing the projector. When I set the projector on top of the box that it came in it was at the required elevation for my screen. When I moved the projector back the recommended distance from the screen, there was just enough room for my center speaker to fit between the projector and screen. The top of the center speaker just touches the bottom of the screen (it is also sitting atop a box that I had). The bottom of the center speaker is above the top of the projector, which is just able to project an image on the screen (it barely misses the speaker as it projects the image upward). There was a previous request in this thread for a picture of my setup but my cell phone has been broken. As soon as I either get it repaired or replaced I will post a photo. Now that I have pinned down the required dimensions for furniture in a way that allows my center speaker to fit between the screen and projector, I need to visit Ikea/other stores for a solution.


----------



## Aja

HammerDE said:


> Thanks Aja for the update. Based on what I've been able to read on reviews, youtube videos, etc., I'm proceeding with the Epson LS100. It was not an insignificant decision since I needed to buy a ust screen (Viewsonic BCP100), new front channel and matching center channel speakers to replace my floor standing speakers (Energy Veritas 6.3) and upgraded entertainment cabinet (to better conceal wiring and cables).
> 
> My floor standing speakers were too tall and would block part of the screen once I blew it out to 100inch. I didn't want to mount the screen too high to compensate. I decided on 3 KEF LS50's across the front to match the sound.


I simply moved my front tower speakers further apart. They are now located at the outside of the left and right screen edges. This may not be perfect, especially in a home theater, but seems to be working well enough for me in my living room. I considered moving the screen slightly higher so that the tower speakers would fit below it, but I did not want the screen image to be too high. I have gotten a stiff neck in the past when watching TVs that were wall mounted too high.


----------



## HammerDE

Aja said:


> I simply moved my front tower speakers further apart. They are now located at the outside of the left and right screen edges. This may not be perfect, especially in a home theater, but seems to be working well enough for me in my living room. I considered moving the screen slightly higher so that the tower speakers would fit below it, but I did not want the screen image to be too high. I have gotten a stiff neck in the past when watching TVs that were wall mounted too high.


Moving further apart was not an option. The new entertainment stand is 87inches wide and I have other obstacles (furniture) to deal with outside of the cabinet. The good thing is its only 21 inches high so I should get a good height for eye-level viewing on the lower third of the screen.


----------



## Aja

HammerDE said:


> Moving further apart was not an option. The new entertainment stand is 87inches wide and I have other obstacles (furniture) to deal with outside of the cabinet. The good thing is its only 21 inches high so I should get a good height for eye-level viewing on the lower third of the screen.


My sitting eye level is also at about the lower third point of the projection screen. My plasma screen eye level was at about 2/3 from the bottom of the screen and I was worried that the higher projection screen image would cause neck problems, but it has not.


----------



## cbaseuser

Aja said:


> My sitting eye level is also at about the lower third point of the projection screen. My plasma screen eye level was at about 2/3 from the bottom of the screen and I was worried that the higher projection screen image would cause neck problems, but it has not.


Definitely looking forward to pictures of your setup once you get the phone fixed  (bummer about the phone btw).

When you say you 'turned down the brightness' because it was too bright, are you referring to the 'brightness' setting in the projector? Contrast and brightness settings are usually optimal at specific values. If you adjusted the brightness value down, you would be loosing a lot of black/dark detail.

Turning down the contrast might be a better (not optimal though) solution for taming brightness. 

Sorry, not trying to get techie, just wondering which adjustment you made, and if you're still happy with the results...


----------



## johnmacdyn

I set up my LS100 last night first on the wall for about 20 minutes (looked great in a "dim" room). The "bright cinema" mode was very bright!

I then hung my Elite Screens Aeon CLR screen in 120." The blacks and colors etc did get better (not that is was poor before). Watched a movie and some tv and went to bed. I decided to fire it up this morning before work (brightest time of day for my very bright room!), and was pleasantly surprised to see that it was watchable in "cinema" mode, and looked great in "bright cinema."

I am happy with it. I never had much desire for 3d and while 4k would have been nice... I don't see a massive difference between my brothers new 65" 4k and this, even at 120"

I attached a couple pics. The first one is a bright room in "cinema" mode. The other two are in "bright cinema" mode. One is at an angle. And a pic of the room so you can see what my challenges are.

Oh and the source is just an old DVD of a tv show...


----------



## Aja

johnmacdyn said:


> I set up my LS100 last night first on the wall for about 20 minutes (looked great in a "dim" room). The "bright cinema" mode was very bright!
> 
> I then hung my Elite Screens Aeon CLR screen in 120." The blacks and colors etc did get better (not that is was poor before). Watched a movie and some tv and went to bed. I decided to fire it up this morning before work (brightest time of day for my very bright room!), and was pleasantly surprised to see that it was watchable in "cinema" mode, and looked great in "bright cinema."
> 
> I am happy with it. I never had much desire for 3d and while 4k would have been nice... I don't see a massive difference between my brothers new 65" 4k and this, even at 120"
> 
> I attached a couple pics. The first one is a bright room in "cinema" mode. The other two are in "bright cinema" mode. One is at an angle. And a pic of the room so you can see what my challenges are.
> 
> Oh and the source is just an old DVD of a tv show...


My experience was similar. I found the Bright Cinema mode to be too bright and am now using Cinema mode. Thanks for posting.


----------



## cbaseuser

johnmacdyn said:


> I set up my LS100 last night first on the wall for about 20 minutes (looked great in a "dim" room). The "bright cinema" mode was very bright!
> 
> I then hung my Elite Screens Aeon CLR screen in 120." The blacks and colors etc did get better (not that is was poor before). Watched a movie and some tv and went to bed. I decided to fire it up this morning before work (brightest time of day for my very bright room!), and was pleasantly surprised to see that it was watchable in "cinema" mode, and looked great in "bright cinema."
> 
> I am happy with it. I never had much desire for 3d and while 4k would have been nice... I don't see a massive difference between my brothers new 65" 4k and this, even at 120"
> 
> I attached a couple pics. The first one is a bright room in "cinema" mode. The other two are in "bright cinema" mode. One is at an angle. And a pic of the room so you can see what my challenges are.
> 
> Oh and the source is just an old DVD of a tv show...


thanks for the pics! would love to see the action at night...i'm not looking for a daytime tv replacement per se, just curious about home theater/movie viewing in a dark environment. 

i plan on using my carada white 1.3 permanent mounted screen ( "non UST" ) 

i don't need light rejection properties given the way i plan on using it, so hopefully my screen will be fine if i go with this projector


----------



## johnmacdyn

I took a couple pics with my cell phone last night... they aren't really useful...

For what its worth, I think its picture is likely better than my Mitsubishi HC4000 I have in my theater... Though, as I have just moved, I haven't watched that one in a few months and when I did it was on a painted wall (just normal white paint). I hope to have that up and running this weekend and on a screen shortly after that.


----------



## Aja

johnmacdyn said:


> I took a couple pics with my cell phone last night... they aren't really useful...
> 
> For what its worth, I think its picture is likely better than my Mitsubishi HC4000 I have in my theater... Though, as I have just moved, I haven't watched that one in a few months and when I did it was on a painted wall (just normal white paint). I hope to have that up and running this weekend and on a screen shortly after that.


I am using one from Elite Screens. It is based on their CineWhite material. It is rated for UST but is not one of the special UST screens that can cost well over $1,000. My screen cost roughly a few hundred dollars or so and I think it works well enough for me. I suspect that there are screens from other manufacturers that are just as good.

While researching UST screens I learned that one of the most important things is that the screen be stretched flat. Mine is mounted on a light weight aluminum frame.

I am very glad that I purchased the LS100. I seem to remember that Epson will even send me a temporary replacement in case mine needs to be repaired so there is no need to keep my plasma for this purpose. I originally intended to split time between my plasma and the LS100. However, I have not used the plasma at all since the day I first turned on the LS100. If I don't place the plasma in another room I may end up selling it. If I had a dedicated home theater room I would still keep the Epson in the living room.

Interesting comparison to your Mitsubishi. I look forward to more comments after you have it up and projecting onto a screen.


----------



## Aja

cbaseuser said:


> Definitely looking forward to pictures of your setup once you get the phone fixed  (bummer about the phone btw).
> 
> When you say you 'turned down the brightness' because it was too bright, are you referring to the 'brightness' setting in the projector? Contrast and brightness settings are usually optimal at specific values. If you adjusted the brightness value down, you would be loosing a lot of black/dark detail.
> 
> Turning down the contrast might be a better (not optimal though) solution for taming brightness.
> 
> Sorry, not trying to get techie, just wondering which adjustment you made, and if you're still happy with the results...


The LS100 was set to the Bright Cinema mode in the menu when I first used it. I found this too bright and changed to the Cinema mode. I have not yet tried any other setting changes. It is interesting to note that the fan was on with Bright Cinema mode, but not with Cinema. When on it was not loud enough that I noticed, but I don't think it has ever turned on with Cinema mode.

I noticed that sometimes with DVDs (The Closer and Major Crimes) there was a few seconds on every disc or so where some of the black breaks up slightly. I did not see this in Bright Cinema mode, but maybe did not watch long enough to see it. Possibly this can be reduced or eliminated with other settings. I have never seen this problem with Blu-Ray or while watching television shows. It is rare and not enough of a problem that it causes me anxiety or to stop watching the LS100 - I love how the big screen draws me into whatever I am watching. If anything, I would replace these DVDs with Blu-Rays but that is not an option (not available in Blu-Ray).

Thanks for the suggestion to try turning down the contrast. I will try this. 

One thing that still amazes me is how well this projector does during the day, even with the drapes open and without one of the special UST screens that cost thousands.


----------



## DeuceLee

JohnMacdyn, 

What is the distance from your wall to the most front of the projector? trying to see if i could build a floating mantel for this beast but might not if it's like 2 feet


----------



## Dredog821

DeuceLee said:


> JohnMacdyn,
> 
> What is the distance from your wall to the most front of the projector? trying to see if i could build a floating mantel for this beast but might not if it's like 2 feet


I just got mine a few days ago and I had to move the move projector almost 28 inches away to produce a 100” image. A bit further than expected unless I’m doing something wrong. Just to clarify it’s 28” measuring from the wall to the furthest end of the projector.


----------



## DeuceLee

Dredog821 said:


> I just got mine a few days ago and I had to move the move projector almost 28 inches away to produce a 100” image. A bit further than expected unless I’m doing something wrong. Just to clarify it’s 28” measuring from the wall to the furthest end of the projector.


hmmmm, crud...looks like it's prob going to be mid 30's before I can get a 120" image...thx for the heads up. Yes, that was the measurement I was looking for.


----------



## fas

DeuceLee said:


> hmmmm, crud...looks like it's prob going to be mid 30's before I can get a 120" image...thx for the heads up. Yes, that was the measurement I was looking for.


 There is a projection calculator on Projector Central. For 100" diagonal, it says 2', or 24". This is to the lens, which is towards the furthest part of the projector. So it must be about 4 more inches to the furthest part. For 120 diagonal, it says 2'4", another 4 inches, the furthest part from the wall would be 32 inches (assuming 28 inches for the 100 diagonal. I think I figured 29 inches from screen on the Viewsonic LS820. Add an inch or so for the depth of the BCP120 screen. I'm leaning towards the Viewsonic right now, but its a tough call.


----------



## Aja

Dredog821 said:


> I just got mine a few days ago and I had to move the move projector almost 28 inches away to produce a 100” image. A bit further than expected unless I’m doing something wrong. Just to clarify it’s 28” measuring from the wall to the furthest end of the projector.


I have had a similar experience. I have a 125" image. The front of my projector is roughly 14" or so from the screen. The back of the project is very roughly 30" - 31" or so away from the screen. Note that I did not do the preceding measurements very accurately, but they give a general idea. One of the manuals gives provides distances from the screen for the projector to produce a given sized image. I can't remember if this manual was online or in the box.

In my case the projector is not in the way at all. However, this might not be true for others.


----------



## Aja

DeuceLee said:


> hmmmm, crud...looks like it's prob going to be mid 30's before I can get a 120" image...thx for the heads up. Yes, that was the measurement I was looking for.


I tried to copy and paste the project setup to screen distance details here but it did not work. Instead, below is a link to the page in the online Users Guide at Epson that has the setup distance for various image sizes: https://files.support.epson.com/docid/cpd5/cpd54353/index.html


----------



## DeuceLee

yeahhhhhhhhhhhhh, I think I'm going to go the top wall mount route. I can't see myself having a 34" deep floating mantel. 

Would anyone ever consider painting a projector the same color as their wall? lol


----------



## mercuryyy

johnmacdyn said:


> I set up my LS100 last night first on the wall for about 20 minutes (looked great in a "dim" room). The "bright cinema" mode was very bright!
> 
> I then hung my Elite Screens Aeon CLR screen in 120." The blacks and colors etc did get better (not that is was poor before). Watched a movie and some tv and went to bed. I decided to fire it up this morning before work (brightest time of day for my very bright room!), and was pleasantly surprised to see that it was watchable in "cinema" mode, and looked great in "bright cinema."
> 
> I am happy with it. I never had much desire for 3d and while 4k would have been nice... I don't see a massive difference between my brothers new 65" 4k and this, even at 120"
> 
> I attached a couple pics. The first one is a bright room in "cinema" mode. The other two are in "bright cinema" mode. One is at an angle. And a pic of the room so you can see what my challenges are.
> 
> Oh and the source is just an old DVD of a tv show...



I also ordered the AEON CLR few days ago 120inch, some of the videos i saw where great others where ok some where bad, It looks ok in your setup but i would expect a brighter image with 4800lumens on bright cinema from a UST, Can you share some more pictures?


----------



## Fishking

This PJ seems to be flying under the radar. Nt hearing much about it anywhere including here.

Any users of this PJ got any further updates/info on it.

Its either this PJ or the Viewsonic. Which one? hmmmmm


----------



## fas

Fishking said:


> This PJ seems to be flying under the radar. Nt hearing much about it anywhere including here.
> 
> Any users of this PJ got any further updates/info on it.
> 
> Its either this PJ or the Viewsonic. Which one? hmmmmm


 I have the same question. Been trying to find out if anyone can compare the two after seeing both. Projector Central reviewed both but I see no comparison between these two. I want to buy very soon. I'm favoring the Viewsonic LS820 because of the DLP sharpness and no convergence problems, sealed light path, 3D capability. The Epson has a 30 vs 50 ms input lag advantage for video games, but I don't know if it is significant enough to base a purchase on. Also the Viewsonic is selling for $200 less. I'm going to use the Viewsonic BCP120 screen.


----------



## markus767

My LS100 just arrived. It's larger than expected. On the right a LG PF1000 (including DIY fan mod):


----------



## Fishking

markus767 said:


> My LS100 just arrived. It's larger than expected. On the right a LG PF1000 (including DIY fan mod):


Markus,

Any update on your new PJ? How does it look/perform?


----------



## markus767

Fishking said:


> Markus,
> 
> Any update on your new PJ? How does it look/perform?


Having some issues with calibration I first have to sort out. Other than that: this thing is bright! And loud. In quiet mode it's OK but if you want a completely silent projector this thing isn't for you. Will post more info once I got it calibrated.


----------



## Fishking

markus767 said:


> Having some issues with calibration I first have to sort out. Other than that: this thing is bright! And loud. In quiet mode it's OK but if you want a completely silent projector this thing isn't for you. Will post more info once I got it calibrated.


Hmmm, the noise is not good. Do you have the special screen or a different type ? The View sonic screen will knock the light levels down. I am on the fence re this projector. Cant decide whether to go for this one or the View Sonic.


----------



## markus767

Fishking said:


> Hmmm, the noise is not good. Do you have the special screen or a different type ? The View sonic screen will knock the light levels down. I am on the fence re this projector. Cant decide whether to go for this one or the View Sonic.


I'd think the noise in "quiet mode" is on the same level as other projectors. I want my devices to be silent though. I've upgraded a LG PF1000 with 2 oversized Noctua fans. Now it's silent except the noise coming from other parts inside the projector. So this is what I'm aiming for but the LS100 is louder.

I did some tests with a gray Spandex screen and this would result in perfect 14fL. So if you want a projector that can be used with some room light or if you have a low gain (gray) screen then this is the projector for you. It also has no rainbow effect whatsoever (if you're sensitive to it like I am).

I might send it back though because it isn't $2000 better than my PF1000. We're in the year 2017 and the LS100 is only a 1080p projector after all.


----------



## Aja

markus767 said:


> Having some issues with calibration I first have to sort out. Other than that: this thing is bright! And loud. In quiet mode it's OK but if you want a completely silent projector this thing isn't for you. Will post more info once I got it calibrated.


The out of the box Bright Cinema mode setting was too bright for my eyes. When I changed to Cinema mode I noticed that the fan never came on. This mode is plenty bright for me, even with the window blinds open. Possibly this solution would also work for you.


----------



## markus767

Aja said:


> The out of the box Bright Cinema mode setting was too bright for my eyes. When I changed to Cinema mode I noticed that the fan never came on. This mode is plenty bright for me, even with the window blinds open. Possibly this solution would also work for you.


Looks like you have a very noisy room. The fan is on in (normal) cinema mode.


----------



## cbaseuser

markus767 said:


> Having some issues with calibration I first have to sort out. Other than that: this thing is bright! And loud. In quiet mode it's OK but if you want a completely silent projector this thing isn't for you. Will post more info once I got it calibrated.



What kind of problems...things like screen geometry/initial setup stuff, or color calibration? Just asking out of curiosity about how 'deep' the picture settings go.

I guess I could probably find a manual to download


----------



## cbaseuser

Just looked at the manual...

Apparently in the Eco menu you have the opportunity to set a custom "laser brightness" level (not the standard brightness setting in the main color menu).

This seems like a pretty big deal to me...with comments about this being too bright, doesn't that sound like a good option? It may help with a lot of concerns about the light output.

You simply can't do that with standard lamp based projectors. I'm not sure how low you can go, but has anyone tried turning down the laser for night time viewing? Seems pretty exciting if you can do what this setting implies. Could also help with black levels and such.


----------



## markus767

You can't go below 70% brightness. That's exactly the level "cinema mode" uses.


----------



## cbaseuser

markus767 said:


> You can't go below 70% brightness. That's exactly the level "cinema mode" uses.


Gotcha, thanks!


----------



## Aja

markus767 said:


> Looks like you have a very noisy room. The fan is on in (normal) cinema mode.


I live in a relatively quiet house. It is possible that the fan is actually on in Cinema mode and the resulting noise level is so low that I cannot hear it - my hearing is not as good as it used to be. Haha

To test this I just verified that when I changed the mode to Bright Cinema the fan noise returned. I can now hear the fan during quiet scenes, but when I watch sports in Bright Cinema mode I rarely hear fan noise due to the constant noise of the sporting events. Fan noise is subjective and there may be a difference of opinions on what level is acceptable.

I have now changed back to Cinema mode and the fan is quiet again. All I can currently hear is a small noise from the refrigerator. Time to return to viewing.


----------



## Aja

markus767 said:


> Looks like you have a very noisy room. The fan is on in (normal) cinema mode.


In addition to changing to Cinema mode, I wonder if I changed any other settings at the same time. Would you like to compare settings to see if you can reproduce the lack of fan noise that I am experiencing? We could both learn from this. Thanks.


----------



## markus767

I've been through all the settings. Image> Color Mode > Cinema and ECO > Brightness Settings > Light Source Mode > Quiet is as quiet as it gets.


----------



## markus767

Talking about light output: who thinks it's a good idea to light not only one but two LEDs at the front of an UST projector when the unit is directly in front of the viewer...
The status LEDs should switch off when the projector is on. At least it should be a user configurable option.


----------



## coderguy

markus767 said:


> Talking about light output: who thinks it's a good idea to light not only one but two LEDs at the front of an UST projector when the unit is directly in front of the viewer...
> The status LEDs should switch off when the projector is on. At least it should be a user configurable option.


I agree this is so silly, I've seen this on a bunch of short throw projectors. Some really cheap short throws spit a bunch of light out the back.

At least with this PJ you can just put some electric tape over it or something.


----------



## Dredog821

What sort of furniture are you guys putting this projector on? I wasn't expecting the image to be so much higher than the projector. Setting up on my current stand, the image is almost touching my ceiling! 

I'd really like to get something like the image below. Epson used it as part of it's demo, but i can't seem to find any info. Anyone have a clue where to get something like this tv stand? 








Here's the link https://tw.appledaily.com/lifestyle/daily/20171118/37848555


----------



## cbaseuser

Dredog821 said:


> What sort of furniture are you guys putting this projector on? I wasn't expecting the image to be so much higher than the projector. Setting up on my current stand, the image is almost touching my ceiling!
> 
> I'd really like to get something like the image below. Epson used it as part of it's demo, but i can't seem to find any info. Anyone have a clue where to get something like this tv stand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link https://tw.appledaily.com/lifestyle/daily/20171118/37848555



Something like this may work (with some modifications)....you would notch out the middle section and place the projector down inside, or do something crazy like make a circular saw hole cut in the top for the image to shine through lol..not really sure if that would even work

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60239715/


My question is where do you put a mid sized/ decent center channel with this projector????
If you find space under it, the speaker would almost be on the floor; hardly optimal. Maybe the center could go on a stand in front? It's akward because I have ascend acoustic CMT-340 SE's for the front 3 channels, and would have a REALLY hard time finding a place for the center. Right now, I have a media console somewhat similar to the i k e a link above, and could probably get the projector low enough in general to project the correct height on a 106" screen, but that leaves no room for us audiophiles with decent mid grade speakers


----------



## dDfresh

*Poor black levels*

I picked up the projector this week and have been extremely disappointed by the black levels. This is contrary to the reviews I have been reading; I think Epson spent a lot of marketing money paying for reviews.

Given the price of the projector, I expected a lot more than the cheaper UST projectors on the market. In addition, the 16:10 aspect ratio is not great on a 16:9 screen, you are left with black bars on the sides, which in my opinion isn't great. I believe this projector will do great in bright rooms, but if you're looking to watch movies at night, then it's a no no.

It's a shame the projector doesn't live up to expectations and I have no choice but to return the projector. :frown:


----------



## markus767

dDfresh said:


> I picked up the projector this week and have been extremely disappointed by the black levels. This is contrary to the reviews I have been reading; I think Epson spent a lot of marketing money paying for reviews.
> 
> Given the price of the projector, I expected a lot more than the cheaper UST projectors on the market. In addition, the 16:10 aspect ratio is not great on a 16:9 screen, you are left with black bars on the sides, which in my opinion isn't great. I believe this projector will do great in bright rooms, but if you're looking to watch movies at night, then it's a no no.
> 
> It's a shame the projector doesn't live up to expectations and I have no choice but to return the projector. :frown:


I've returned mine too. Funny how people's first reaction was, "You're doing something wrong! All reviews have been great!". The power of beliefs (marketing messages in this case).


----------



## LumensLover

dDfresh said:


> I picked up the projector this week and have been extremely disappointed by the black levels. This is contrary to the reviews I have been reading; I think Epson spent a lot of marketing money paying for reviews.
> 
> Given the price of the projector, I expected a lot more than the cheaper UST projectors on the market. In addition, the 16:10 aspect ratio is not great on a 16:9 screen, you are left with black bars on the sides, which in my opinion isn't great. I believe this projector will do great in bright rooms, but if you're looking to watch movies at night, then it's a no no.
> 
> It's a shame the projector doesn't live up to expectations and I have no choice but to return the projector. :frown:


It appears this is a rebadged business projector from Epson.


----------



## qoopy

Was about to go ahead with the LS100, wchich appears to be the only UST capable of 24,50 adn 60Hz refresh rates......

Appreciate if anyone can suggest any UST capable of doing all three.

Many thanks and best regards,


----------



## Dave in Green

dDfresh said:


> I picked up the projector this week and have been extremely disappointed by the black levels. This is contrary to the reviews I have been reading; I think Epson spent a lot of marketing money paying for reviews. ...


What reviews were you reading? The only LS100 review I read was the one on projectorcentral.com and they clearly stated early in the review:



> The Epson LS100 is intended primarily for living room or ambient light use, so it is both brighter and lower in contrast than classic home theater projectors like the 5040UB.


No one should ever expect a native WUXGA (1920x1200 pixel) resolution projector to have great black levels. WUXGA is a business projector resolution and all WUXGA projectors are designed for ambient light use where black levels aren't as important as for use in a dark home theater. Stick with native 1080p (1920x1080 pixel) models for home use in the dark.


----------



## Bang321

I'm using mine with a normal 3 shelf tv stand. Even with an ambient light rejection screen, direct sunlight still washes out some of the picture. The center channel placement isn't ideal, but the plan is to put it on a 15 degree inclined speaker stand to angle it up a bit

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pottscb

*epson ls100*



markus767 said:


> I've returned mine too. Funny how people's first reaction was, "You're doing something wrong! All reviews have been great!". The power of beliefs (marketing messages in this case).


Real world evaluations are always more useful than reviews in my opinion, however, reviews are useful for learning things like which settings produce which desired effects. In the case of this pj, its been noted that this pj was designed to be mated only with an ambient-light rejecting screen...which is on way of saying its a light cannon at the expense of black levels. Also, most of the reviews of laser and LED light source projectors note that the black level stays constant regardless of the white level output....meaning, if you want the highest contrast image the projector is capable of you need to shoot onto a large enough screen to watch it in its highest brightness mode, otherwise, you're decreasing the range from white to black by decreasing brightness.

All that said, Epson is capable of a better pj than this. They did nothing with the potential lamp module (dimming) that laser is capable of and that others have implemented successfully. I'd look for a true HT model at CEDIA this year or CES next that is pseudo-4K, 3D and less bright but higher contrast.

I'm in the market for one today, but I think I'm going to go with a temporary short throw bandage pj (Benq 2150ST or Optoma 1080Darbee) until this all gets sorted out. Other options are a Viewsonic Px800HD which reviews well but I've never seen in person. http://www.projectorcentral.com/viewsonic-px800hd-review.htm. I saw an Epson 2150 at Frys this week for those with rainbow sensitivity. They had it setup all wrong projecting a 160-170" image and it didn't look too bad. I also saw the Sony 10000ES with the SI BD 1.4 screen in reduced light showroom (easily bright enough to read a newspaper) and it looked OK for $3K...unfortunately its $25K retail. (The Epson looks almost as good for 1/8 the price). 

Maybe Epson and Sony start a laser projector price war and JVC, BenQ and Optoma all join in...one can dream!


----------



## tambur123

My PJ is due for delivery tomorrow. I've got it for about 2000euro with 5yrs warranty, which is a pretty good deal in my opinion. This is my first projector and it's sort of a band-aid until 77" oleds become affordable. However, after reading this thread I got nervous about the highly elevated black levels during night time viewing and I'm not sure if I'll keep it or return it.
@Aja or any other owners: Would you say that the black levels are comparable with edge lit mid-range LED's or is it worse than that?


----------



## Aja

tambur123 said:


> My PJ is due for delivery tomorrow. I've got it for about 2000euro with 5yrs warranty, which is a pretty good deal in my opinion. This is my first projector and it's sort of a band-aid until 77" oleds become affordable. However, after reading this thread I got nervous about the highly elevated black levels during night time viewing and I'm not sure if I'll keep it or return it.
> 
> @Aja or any other owners: Would you say that the black levels are comparable with edge lit mid-range LED's or is it worse than that?


I do not have the knowledge and familiarity to compare the LS100 to an edge lit LED. The best way is to check it out for yourself. Please let us know what you decide to do with respect to the LS 100 (keep it for now or return it). 

One review I read said that the LS100 is intended primarily for living room or ambient light use. Another review said "So its not a big surprise that black level performance is not a strength. It’s not that you don’t want great black level performance, but that with even a little light in the room, that negates a significant portion of the advantage of a projector with great blacks and one with, like ths LS100, black level performance above entry level, but still not true “ultra high contrast.”"

I basically agree with this. Like some, I purchased mine in order to take advantage of a 125 inch screen while I wait for a better large screen solution that includes better black levels. I have happily noticed that the projector competition is increasing. 

Some of my decision making thoughts: The black levels on my Panasonic plasma are much better than my LS100, but the plasma is only 50 inches. After some research I decided that I would rather have a $3,000 UST with 125 inch screen, laser lighting, etc. and roughly $250 UST screen than an OLED with much better, but much smaller screen. I can afford the $25,000 Sony, but decided that it is not a good value and that I would rather wait for a projector with similar or better specs at a much lower price. The LS100 is my way of doing this. There is no right answer here, just my personal compromise choices and decision to use a temporary solution and wait for a better option. If I were using the LS100 in a Home Theater room instead of my living room, I might have made a different solution.

I am glad that I did this. I am extremely happy with the large image size, the ability to watch it with the blinds open (as long as no direct sun on the screen), etc.


----------



## tambur123

Well, I’ve just got the projector and I’m genuinely impressed. I don’t have a screen yet so I’m projecting on a white wall a 120” image. Light cannon cannot even begin to describe how bright this thing is. I have a C7 oled and to my eyes it is better than hdr on the oled. Blacks are kinda weak, but the extra brightness compensates for it. This thing produces a quality image, and I believe I know quality because I owned few of the high end Panasonic plasmas and 2 oleds. Honestly, I’m thinking now that I won’t go back to oled, but again I haven’t tested it during day time.
I’m planing to get a fixed frame, 120” elite screen (cine white, 1.1 gain) and keep this sucker until some 4k laser projectors become more affordable.
By the way, why the lamp hours count don’t increase? I’ve use it for about 4hrs and the counters are still showing 0.


----------



## Aja

tambur123 said:


> Well, I’ve just got the projector and I’m genuinely impressed. I don’t have a screen yet so I’m projecting on a white wall a 120” image. Light cannon cannot even begin to describe how bright this thing is. I have a C7 oled and to my eyes it is better than hdr on the oled. Blacks are kinda weak, but the extra brightness compensates for it. This thing produces a quality image, and I believe I know quality because I owned few of the high end Panasonic plasmas and 2 oleds. Honestly, I’m thinking now that I won’t go back to oled, but again I haven’t tested it during day time.
> I’m planing to get a fixed frame, 120” elite screen (cine white, 1.1 gain) and keep this sucker until some 4k laser projectors become more affordable.
> By the way, why the lamp hours count don’t increase? I’ve use it for about 4hrs and the counters are still showing 0.


I am interested in your comments as you gain experience with it. 

I remember the first time I saw an HDTV. There was no going back. I felt similar when I first saw the 125 inch image from my LS100. There is no going back to my plasma or to an OLED. I planned to watch both my plasma and projector for different things but have only watched the projector since I got it. Others may feel differently, but I don't know how I ever got by without a large screen . Wow! However, I suggest viewing any projector or OLED that you are considering at a local store or friends house in advance if at all possible to make sure you know what you are getting. Everybody has their own likes and dislikes.


----------



## tambur123

Can you please check on your projector if the Operation Hours is reflecting your actual usage? You can find it under Info > Light Source Info


----------



## WvTheater

Ive just got my hands on a LS100 to try out.. I'm making a total move from a completely dark home theater with the Sony 45ES to a media room setup with lots of sports watching with lights on. 

First thing I need help with if anyone has any advice or maybe I've received a bad unit but the top 15% of the screen especially the corners are blurry. I dont mean slightly out of focus but very blurry ? First time using a UST am I missing something ?


----------



## Aja

tambur123 said:


> Can you please check on your projector if the Operation Hours is reflecting your actual usage? You can find it under Info > Light Source Info


Thanks for the tip on how to look up hours of usage. I have a small amount of Normal hours and a lot of Quiet hours. Extended hours and Custom hours are also shown - I have zero hours for each of these. Since whole numbers are used, possibly you have to achieve 1 hour for it to show up.


----------



## Aja

WvTheater said:


> Ive just got my hands on a LS100 to try out.. I'm making a total move from a completely dark home theater with the Sony 45ES to a media room setup with lots of sports watching with lights on.
> 
> First thing I need help with if anyone has any advice or maybe I've received a bad unit but the top 15% of the screen especially the corners are blurry. I dont mean slightly out of focus but very blurry ? First time using a UST am I missing something ?


I have no idea what the cause is. Did you carefully measure both the horizontal and vertical distances from the bottom of the screen for your screen image size in order to place the projector in the correct position? This is very important. If this is not the problem possibly you could contact the store where you bought it if it is local.

Another idea - make sure you are using a screen that is stretched tight (flat) on a frame. Not doing so might cause blurry corners, depending on if the screen corners curve a bit.

I needed to place my projector on a box in order to raise it to the correct vertical distance. I measured some empty boxes that I had and one had vertical distance that I needed, so I placed the projector on it. I have found some furniture with the same vertical dimension and will be replacing the box. 

There is a user guide and I think possibly an FAQ section at the support page for this projector at the Epson website. It contains the horizontal and vertical distances for a variety of screen sizes, plus other related information. Good luck.

Please let us know what was causing this after you solve the problem.


----------



## WvTheater

Aja said:


> I have no idea what the cause is. Did you carefully measure both the horizontal and vertical distances from the bottom of the screen for your screen image size in order to place the projector in the correct position? This is very important. If this is not the problem possibly you could contact the store where you bought it if it is local.
> 
> Another idea - make sure you are using a screen that is stretched tight (flat) on a frame. Not doing so might cause blurry corners, depending on if the screen corners curve a bit.
> 
> I needed to place my projector on a box in order to raise it to the correct vertical distance. I measured some empty boxes that I had and one had vertical distance that I needed, so I placed the projector on it. I have found some furniture with the same vertical dimension and will be replacing the box.
> 
> There is a user guide and I think possibly an FAQ section at the support page for this projector at the Epson website. It contains the horizontal and vertical distances for a variety of screen sizes, plus other related information. Good luck.
> 
> Please let us know what was causing this after you solve the problem.


I have a fixed frame 135" screen that I was using with my HW45es. If I decide to keep the Epson I am going to downgrade to a 120" screen made for UST. I thought I would try it on my 135 before ordering the screen. I've got the projector on a stand and have moved it every way possible and could not get the top in focus. I had the image projecting at about 120" as that is the size I'm shooting for.. I decided just for kicks to pull the projector back and fill the wall to a image size 150"+ and at that distance everything is in focus ??


----------



## WvTheater

Fixed it.. I'm going to be brutally honest here. I assumed that these UST projector had a fixed/auto focusing system but there is actually a focus arm in the filter bay. Review coming soon but so far I'm blown away.


----------



## Aja

WvTheater said:


> Fixed it.. I'm going to be brutally honest here. I assumed that these UST projector had a fixed/auto focusing system but there is actually a focus arm in the filter bay. Review coming soon but so far I'm blown away.


I tried the focus arm the first time I turned on the projector, then forgot about it. I did not think this was related to your problem. Interesting. Glad you found the problem cause.


----------



## Aja

WvTheater said:


> I have a fixed frame 135" screen that I was using with my HW45es. If I decide to keep the Epson I am going to downgrade to a 120" screen made for UST. I thought I would try it on my 135 before ordering the screen. I've got the projector on a stand and have moved it every way possible and could not get the top in focus. I had the image projecting at about 120" as that is the size I'm shooting for.. I decided just for kicks to pull the projector back and fill the wall to a image size 150"+ and at that distance everything is in focus ??


I think I saw something in the manual about the LS100 having a maximum screen size of 125 inches. One of the reviews that I read mentioned trying a slightly larger image. I think it may have been 135 inches. Interesting that everything was in focus with 150 inches. 

Is your stand perpendicular to the screen? If the projector is at enough of an angle while sitting on the stand it might result in the top not being in focus. 

This projector is so easy to set up and use compared to hanging a projector from the ceiling. It would be easy to take it to another location, such as a summer home or to a friends house.


----------



## tambur123

Aja said:


> Thanks for the tip on how to look up hours of usage. I have a small amount of Normal hours and a lot of Quiet hours. Extended hours and Custom hours are also shown - I have zero hours for each of these. Since whole numbers are used, possibly you have to achieve 1 hour for it to show up.


Hmmm, maybe I have a bad unit because I guestimate about 10hrs of usage and all the counters still show 0.


----------



## WvTheater

tambur123 said:


> Hmmm, maybe I have a bad unit because I guestimate about 10hrs of usage and all the counters still show 0.


My counter is showing 0 after about 5 hours of use now.


----------



## WvTheater

About 5-6 hours of use so far and here are my thoughts coming from a Sony 45ES. With the Sony I found myself watching mainly sports/tv and we just didnt like sitting in the dark while doing so. At 135" with all the lights off the Sony was AMAZING !! but start adding ambient light and the picture was just too dim for my taste especially when viewing sports.

1. This thing is crazy bright... I'm not the type of guy to ever run my projector in Eco mode but at 110-120" on a white screen Eco mode is just as bright as my 65" Samsung LCD
2. I'd give the edge in Sharpness to the Epson. 
3. Colors are good but the Sony has better overall colors. They just seem a bit more natural and better for movie viewing.
4 .Contrast is actually pretty good even on the white screen with some lights on but I feel like a proper UST screen is going to help a lot. 
5. Black Levels - No chance here for the Epson but I knew that going in. I'm sure a proper screen will improve the perceived black levels but the Sony is better for sure. 

Picture of Planet Earth II streaming from Netflix at about 115" on my old 135". I've removed it from the wall and its just propped up for now. I'll be placing a order soon for a UST screen. 
I also modified a Tv stand to fit the LS100 a bit better.


----------



## Aja

WvTheater said:


> My counter is showing 0 after about 5 hours of use now.


Now two people have reported a counter problem. I wonder what is going on. Please update us if you learn more.


----------



## Aja

WvTheater said:


> About 5-6 hours of use so far and here are my thoughts coming from a Sony 45ES. With the Sony I found myself watching mainly sports/tv and we just didnt like sitting in the dark while doing so. At 135" with all the lights off the Sony was AMAZING !! but start adding ambient light and the picture was just too dim for my taste especially when viewing sports.
> 
> 1. This thing is crazy bright... I'm not the type of guy to ever run my projector in Eco mode but at 110-120" on a white screen Eco mode is just as bright as my 65" Samsung LCD
> 2. I'd give the edge in Sharpness to the Epson.
> 3. Colors are good but the Sony has better overall colors. They just seem a bit more natural and better for movie viewing.
> 4 .Contrast is actually pretty good even on the white screen with some lights on but I feel like a proper UST screen is going to help a lot.
> 5. Black Levels - No chance here for the Epson but I knew that going in. I'm sure a proper screen will improve the perceived black levels but the Sony is better for sure.
> 
> Picture of Planet Earth II streaming from Netflix at about 115" on my old 135". I've removed it from the wall and its just propped up for now. I'll be placing a order soon for a UST screen.
> I also modified a Tv stand to fit the LS100 a bit better.


Thanks for the two pictures. I like your furniture solution for the projector.

The projector sure is bright. I had to change it from the Bright Cinema setting to Cinema. Can't remember how I did it but the fan is now set to Quiet, which I verified when looking up the hours used. Nearly all of my hours used have been in Quiet mode.


----------



## WvTheater

Aja said:


> Now two people have reported a counter problem. I wonder what is going on. Please update us if you learn more.


My counter magically shows 10 hours today. I checked several times and it showed 0 up until now.


----------



## tambur123

WvTheater said:


> My counter magically shows 10 hours today. I checked several times and it showed 0 up until now.


Same here, mine shows now 12 hours of usage in quiet mode.


----------



## WvTheater

Well the Epson was fun while it lasted. Was closing in on 15+ hours and it appears to be dead. I switched from HDMI 1 to 2 and there was no longer any light output. When I power it up now the blue status light blinks for a few minutes then the laser status light starts blinking orange as well and the fans start running really loud. Error code says internal error contact Epson. Looks like it will be going back first thing Monday.. so much for that 30,000 hours.


----------



## LumensLover

WvTheater said:


> Well the Epson was fun while it lasted. Was closing in on 15+ hours and it appears to be dead. I switched from HDMI 1 to 2 and there was no longer any light output. When I power it up now the blue status light blinks for a few minutes then the laser status light starts blinking orange as well and the fans start running really loud. Error code says internal error contact Epson. Looks like it will be going back first thing Monday.. so much for that 30,000 hours.


Epson's quality control is becoming comparable to Onkyo.


----------



## tambur123

Sorry to hear that, especially because it happened right before the weekend. Are you planning to get a replacement or you’re getting your money back?


----------



## WvTheater

I called Epson this morning and they are sending me a replacement unit on Monday. This is the first Epson I’ve owned


----------



## Aja

WvTheater said:


> Well the Epson was fun while it lasted. Was closing in on 15+ hours and it appears to be dead. I switched from HDMI 1 to 2 and there was no longer any light output. When I power it up now the blue status light blinks for a few minutes then the laser status light starts blinking orange as well and the fans start running really loud. Error code says internal error contact Epson. Looks like it will be going back first thing Monday.. so much for that 30,000 hours.


Sorry to hear about your problem.


----------



## WvTheater

I’ve received the replacement projector. Epson said they were sending a brand new unit. It does appear to be new but has a dead/stuck blue pixel in the center of the screen. Is this common ? Is there a way to get it unstuck ? If not I think I’ll just be returning for a refund as things aren’t looking good for these projectors.


----------



## LumensLover

WvTheater said:


> I’ve received the replacement projector. Epson said they were sending a brand new unit. It does appear to be new but has a dead/stuck blue pixel in the center of the screen. Is this common ? Is there a way to get it unstuck ? If not I think I’ll just be returning for a refund as things aren’t looking good for these projectors.


That is unacceptable. Please return the unit and get your refund while you can.


----------



## DeuceLee

Ouch!!


----------



## tambur123

WvTheater said:


> I’ve received the replacement projector. Epson said they were sending a brand new unit. It does appear to be new but has a dead/stuck blue pixel in the center of the screen. Is this common ? Is there a way to get it unstuck ? If not I think I’ll just be returning for a refund as things aren’t looking good for these projectors.


Mine has a stuck pixel visible only on blue background, it looks like it’s off (black dot) and I don’t notice it from my regular sitting position. From what I’ve read online it looks like almost all 3lcd epsons have issues with dead pixels. I’m afraid that if I exchange it I’ll get a worse replacement. I’ve been on this road with some oled panels (dead pixels, uniformity issues, etc) and I’m kinda tired of endless phone calls and store visits. 
My advice is to keep it if you don’t see it with normal content.


----------



## WvTheater

I've ran 3 color patterns on mine and it's a dead red pixel. No issues on blue or green but on the red screen it just shows ups black. Its pretty distracting because of its location is almost center screen and any skin tones it shows up pretty bad.


----------



## Dave in Green

Have you tried running a pixel flipper like the one on the Disney WOW disk or one of the stuck pixel fixer videos you can find on YouTube? Sometimes pixels are stuck in the off position and can be brought back to life so it's worth trying.


----------



## WvTheater

Dave in Green said:


> Have you tried running a pixel flipper like the one on the Disney WOW disk or one of the stuck pixel fixer videos you can find on YouTube? Sometimes pixels are stuck in the off position and can be brought back to life so it's worth trying.


I ran one from Youtube for several hours with no luck. I’m still debating on what to do as I really want to keep this projector. This would be the 2nd replacement in 2 weeks of owning it if I sent it back to Epson. Dead pixels on a projector seem like a huge issue given the screen size. I’m really concerned if this is just bad luck or if most of them end up with pixel issues.


----------



## Dave in Green

If most projectors ended up with pixel issues then most of the posts about projectors on this forum would be complaining about pixel issues, which is obviously not the case.


----------



## johnmacdyn

Well, I have been using this LS100 since around Thanksgiving. Bottom line is I am all smiles.

As you can see, my room is very bright. This is my everyday "TV" and it hasn't skipped a beat.

Would I use it for a dedicated theater? No, but it would satisfy 95% of people even in a theater setting.

In Cinema mode, I hear no fan (it may be on, but I haven't cared to investigate). In Bright Cinema the fan is loud. It does annoy me. I have to turn the volume up while in Bright Cinema, but I do suspect that is in part a problem with the acoustics in the room (Tile, glass, etc...), they are challenging. But even with all the windows, and no window treatments even existing, I can run it in Cinema mode on a cloudy day. I have been in bright rooms with LED TV's that were more affected by ambient light than this thing. In fact, most TV's I've seen, struggle more. I do have to admit, the Elite Aeon CLR is likely why I am having better results than some and at $3000 for the screen it is hard to swallow. But most every review I read said a matching screen was a must, and even at $6k total investment, I am very happy!

I messed with settings when I first got it, I ended up going back to factory settings as I like them the most. I did try to lower the brightness for dark room watching, but it really messed up the blacks, so I went back to factory and all looks good, bright, but good. Perfect if you plan to watch with even a little light in the room (lamp, or cans on a dimmer...).

I don't watch video like I listen to audio. I don't look for flaws, but when they exist I notice them and they can distract. I don't really notice anything distracting with this projector.

I am a little mad at myself for not paying more attention and realizing this was a 16:10 projector. I bought my screen in 16x9, so I have bars on the side... I don't really notice it, but it would be nice to be able get the larger image that a 16:10 screen would allow (anyone know any tricks?). However, when the projector is off I think a 16:9 screen on the wall likely looks better than a 16:10... If that makes sense.

I always remembered that this projector solves a problem, it isn't meant to satisfy a videophile. But myself and everyone who has seen it has been blown away by it!


----------



## gadgetfreaky

Thank you for this!! I'm in the middle of my remodel and have to decide quickly on what to do. I am have a HUGE window to the left of the screen (basically a garage door) but I will have curtains to cover it. I had a Sony HW55ES projector with Screen Innovations black diamond screen previously but wanted to get something brighter.

I've been wanting to go short throw, but the sony is $25k!! This is something much more reasonable. What size screen are you? I wanted to go 120" as I had last time. What distance back from the wall from the projector? (I am building a custom cabinet). 

I was hoping eventually in 2yrs I would upgrade this to a 4k unit, so want to design the built in cabinet as well as the screen i'm using to be upgraded for the future. Wondering if I should stick with 16:10 or get a 16:9 screen. We were going to set the screen back into the wall a bit for a custom look as well, so kind of need to decide now.

We mostly watch netflix and movies via plex. As streaming from google/vudu get better, 4k will be a reality in the next year or so for movies, w/ netflix etc. bummed this isn't 4k yet.





johnmacdyn said:


> Well, I have been using this LS100 since around Thanksgiving. Bottom line is I am all smiles.
> 
> As you can see, my room is very bright. This is my everyday "TV" and it hasn't skipped a beat.
> 
> Would I use it for a dedicated theater? No, but it would satisfy 95% of people even in a theater setting.
> 
> In Cinema mode, I hear no fan (it may be on, but I haven't cared to investigate). In Bright Cinema the fan is loud. It does annoy me. I have to turn the volume up while in Bright Cinema, but I do suspect that is in part a problem with the acoustics in the room (Tile, glass, etc...), they are challenging. But even with all the windows, and no window treatments even existing, I can run it in Cinema mode on a cloudy day. I have been in bright rooms with LED TV's that were more affected by ambient light than this thing. In fact, most TV's I've seen, struggle more. I do have to admit, the Elite Aeon CLR is likely why I am having better results than some and at $3000 for the screen it is hard to swallow. But most every review I read said a matching screen was a must, and even at $6k total investment, I am very happy!
> 
> I messed with settings when I first got it, I ended up going back to factory settings as I like them the most. I did try to lower the brightness for dark room watching, but it really messed up the blacks, so I went back to factory and all looks good, bright, but good. Perfect if you plan to watch with even a little light in the room (lamp, or cans on a dimmer...).
> 
> I don't watch video like I listen to audio. I don't look for flaws, but when they exist I notice them and they can distract. I don't really notice anything distracting with this projector.
> 
> I am a little mad at myself for not paying more attention and realizing this was a 16:10 projector. I bought my screen in 16x9, so I have bars on the side... I don't really notice it, but it would be nice to be able get the larger image that a 16:10 screen would allow (anyone know any tricks?). However, when the projector is off I think a 16:9 screen on the wall likely looks better than a 16:10... If that makes sense.
> 
> I always remembered that this projector solves a problem, it isn't meant to satisfy a videophile. But myself and everyone who has seen it has been blown away by it!


----------



## tambur123

@johnmacdyn - I can stand by your remarks 100%. This projector replaced my 65” plasma and OLED since I’ve owned it. I’ve lost 4k and absolute blacks but I’ve gained a monstrous 120” image which is good enough until something better comes along at a resonable price. My room is all white walls, has a large 6 sq meters window and the image is very decent during daytime. I’m projecting on an 120” cinewhite elite screen and hopefully I’ll be able to upgrade to an UST screen in the comming months (for some reason that screen is priced at 3000 euros in EU)

@gadgetfreaky - The distance from the wall to the back of my projector is 43.5cm, the width of the 120” elite aeon screen is 3.5cm, so the distance between the screen and the back of the projector is 40cm.


----------



## sunPin

Fingers crossed that an HDR/UWC model is in the works.


----------



## johnmacdyn

gadgetfreaky said:


> Thank you for this!! I'm in the middle of my remodel and have to decide quickly on what to do. I am have a HUGE window to the left of the screen (basically a garage door) but I will have curtains to cover it. I had a Sony HW55ES projector with Screen Innovations black diamond screen previously but wanted to get something brighter.
> 
> I've been wanting to go short throw, but the sony is $25k!! This is something much more reasonable. What size screen are you? I wanted to go 120" as I had last time. What distance back from the wall from the projector? (I am building a custom cabinet).
> 
> I was hoping eventually in 2yrs I would upgrade this to a 4k unit, so want to design the built in cabinet as well as the screen i'm using to be upgraded for the future. Wondering if I should stick with 16:10 or get a 16:9 screen. We were going to set the screen back into the wall a bit for a custom look as well, so kind of need to decide now.
> 
> We mostly watch netflix and movies via plex. As streaming from google/vudu get better, 4k will be a reality in the next year or so for movies, w/ netflix etc. bummed this isn't 4k yet.


Happy to help/spend other peoples money 

The screen is 120" 16:9, though I had to reduce the image the size so a 16:10 image would fit inside it without throwing the "black" bars on the wall above and below. So I am probably only watching 105" or 110" (somewhere this can be calculated).

The projector distance from the wall? I am not sure. Ill try to remember to look. But the projector calculator out there is dead accurate.

Just to add- I did hesitate when I found out this didn't have all the acronyms needed to be in the cool kids club, but after thinking about it for more than a minute I realized I don't really care about 3D and if I am happy with the image then 4k and HDR doesn't matter either.


----------



## tambur123

johnmacdyn said:


> The screen is 120" 16:9, though I had to reduce the image the size so a 16:10 image would fit inside it without throwing the "black" bars on the wall above and below. So I am probably only watching 105" or 110" (somewhere this can be calculated)


Do you have black bars on both sides of the image or did you manage somehow to stretch it?

L.E. Nevermind, I've just realized that you've said 105-110" actual image size.


----------



## WvTheater

I just got my Elite 100" UST screen. I switched from a Sony 45 to this setup and I'm super impressed. I made a short video of the LS100 and CLR screen in action while cycling the lights from off to 100% for anyone interested in seeing how the screen performs. The lights truly have very little impact on the screen. I'm amazed 

Content streaming from Youtube and Netflix via Apple Tv


----------



## Radio81

WvTheater said:


> I just got my Elite 100" UST screen. I switched from a Sony 45 to this setup and I'm super impressed. I made a short video of the LS100 and CLR screen in action while cycling the lights from off to 100% for anyone interested in seeing how the screen performs. The lights truly have very little impact on the screen. I'm amazed
> 
> Content streaming from Youtube and Netflix via Apple Tv
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sqPCy7GGrY&feature=youtu.be


That looks awesome. Thanks for the vid!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## LumensLover

WvTheater said:


> I just got my Elite 100" UST screen. I switched from a Sony 45 to this setup and I'm super impressed. I made a short video of the LS100 and CLR screen in action while cycling the lights from off to 100% for anyone interested in seeing how the screen performs. The lights truly have very little impact on the screen. I'm amazed
> 
> Content streaming from Youtube and Netflix via Apple Tv
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sqPCy7GGrY&feature=youtu.be


Video shows lighting definitely has little to zero effect on the screen. Very impressive alr screen. Congratulations on the setup.

I truly think short throw projectors are the future. Once TVs get up to 100" for under $5,000, the only way I could see people using projectors are short throw laser projectors used with alr screens. 

It also appears short throw projectors along with a alr screen work much better under low to moderate amounts of ambient light compared to a standard projector.


----------



## Bang321

I've been using mine since November of last year and have not regretted it once. I've tried to go back to normal televisions but as I have been using a projector as a primary television for several years now, I keep getting drawn back by the size. 

Like johnmacdyn, I keep my projector in cinema mode as it's almost completely silent. Anything else is just to loud. I ended up getting a Viewsonic Brilliantcolor screen at 120" which works wonderfully. Like John, I didn't pay attention to the aspect ratio, however I chose to let the extra pixels spill off the top and bottom. In the daytime I usually don't notice and in the evenings, the accent lights tend to cover it up. I'm planning on installing LED strips behind the screen which should help even more. 

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hedesiuionut

I’m about to pull the trigger and spend 2900euro (~3600usd) on a 120” Elite or Projecta/Da-Lite UST screen. Can any of you guys comment on the improvements over a white screen? I’m most interested in PQ improvements during night time viewing. Are the blacks decent? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PENDRAG0ON

Really wish Epson would go all in on UST and Laser, give us more options to choose from. I'd love to do a proper projection setup but my rental limits what I can do, I see DLP rainboys really easily, so that isn't viable (otherwise I would own an LG UST) The market is there, they just need the products in the right price range.


----------



## Branden Keeper

Anybody know if there is a performance difference between a the Home Cinema LS100 and the Powerlite 700U. I like the white case of the 700u more, but was wondering if it's missing some processing features for home cinema because Epson states it's more for signage.


----------



## Saturn2888

Maybe I'm not understanding, but from all the reviews I've read, you can make it a 16:9 image. Does the light bleed over off the screen?

And why do all the pictures people upload on this thread have black bars all around the screen instead of it 100% filling the whole 16:9 frame? Even if it's 16:10, they'd only have pillar-boxing.


----------



## LondonBenji

So two questions if I may....

1. Have there been any recent rumours of a refresh of the LS100 coming?
2. Other than the colour of the case, are there *any* other differences between the LS100 and the Powerlite 700U, can I save myself ~$900 by going with the 700U and have the same thing?


----------



## Herve

LondonBenji said:


> So two questions if I may....
> 
> 1. Have there been any recent rumours of a refresh of the LS100 coming?
> 2. Other than the colour of the case, are there *any* other differences between the LS100 and the Powerlite 700U, can I save myself ~$900 by going with the 700U and have the same thing?


I'm interested in answers to both of these questions. Bump!


----------



## Herve

I'd also be interested in owners' latest reviews of their units.


----------



## Aja

Herve said:


> I'd also be interested in owners' latest reviews of their units.


I have had an LS 100 since November of the year that they first appeared. Best Buy was having trouble getting the first delivery of these to their stores so I instead used Amazon. 

I use it in my living room with a screen designed for UST projectors. I use a 125" image. The large picture is wonderful for sports and movies. I considered getting an OLED, but decided I wanted the impact of such a large image more than the wonderful picture from an OLED. Hopefully some day I can have both as the screen sizes for OLED and other screen technologies will become large enough and the price low enough that I go with this option. I also like how I am able to use it in a living room with many windows. Of course it does better with all of the blinds closed, but in my experience it is still watchable with the blinds open as long as the sun does not shine directly onto the screen.

When I initially started using the projector I noticed that it felt like my eyes were burning a bit from the brightness after watching a while. I lowered the brightness and noticed that the cooling fan noise completely disappeared. Not sure if it is making so little noise that I can't hear it, or if it is off. Note that I can hear noise from my refrigerator, for example, yet I can't hear noise from the projector. If it is there, it is pretty low. An advantage of lowering the screen brightness is that it can increase the advertised life of the lasers from 20,000 to 30,000 hours (I seem to recall reading this somewhere), though I will probably replace it with better technology well before then. It is still nice to know that it will have a long life if still in use.

Likes include the bright picture, even when the window blinds are open, the beautiful color on the screen, having a laser instead of bulbs, nobody walking in front of the image as it is projected (which can happen from some rear projection set ups), and how quickly it turns on. In addition to current tv shows and movies, I also like to view old movies and TV shows. The first few years of the original Perry Mason TV series, for example, are in black and white and look wonderful. I am sure there is more, but that is what comes to mind.

Just thought of another plus. The projector is so easy to move and set back up. I am having a new wood floor installed in my house and the projector will need to temporarily be moved. Putting it back is simple. I only need to remeasure from the bottom of the screen downward for one dimension, then from the screen back out to the projector glass screen in order to place the projector. This is very easy to do. 

I would like to upgrade to a 4k version of this or similar UST from another manufacturer, but am in no hurry, since there there is still relatively little material in 4k. On the other hand, many 4k upscalers seem to do a good job from what I have read.

A new ATSC 3.0 TV standard has been created and will probably be released in the next year or two - it is already been tested in the DFW Metroplex. I do not know how, if at all, this will impact my projector, though I will have to replace or upgrade my TIVO, since I use this to change channels. There is also the new HDMI standard, which is a moving target. Upgrading to a 4k projector at some point in the future should take care of this, though I will also need to upgrade other hardware, such as my AV receiver.

In case you have any questions, I would be glad to try and answer them.


----------



## LondonBenji

Hopefully we'll see something new at CEDIA this year, a 4k version of this projector would be great.
@Aja what screen do you use?


----------



## Aja

LondonBenji said:


> Hopefully we'll see something new at CEDIA this year, a 4k version of this projector would be great.
> 
> @Aja what screen do you use?


I purchased a UST rated screen from Elite Screens. I cannot remember exactly which one. I think it cost around $300 or so, maybe less. There are UST screens that can cost thousands of dollars, but I went with a lower price for mine. If I had a dedicated home theater room I probably would have a much better (as in more expensive) screen.


----------



## Herve

Aja said:


> I have had an LS 100 since November of the year that they first appeared. Best Buy was having trouble getting the first delivery of these to their stores so I instead used Amazon.
> 
> I use it in my living room with a screen designed for UST projectors. I use a 125" image. The large picture is wonderful for sports and movies. I considered getting an OLED, but decided I wanted the impact of such a large image more than the wonderful picture from an OLED. Hopefully some day I can have both as the screen sizes for OLED and other screen technologies will become large enough and the price low enough that I go with this option. I also like how I am able to use it in a living room with many windows. Of course it does better with all of the blinds closed, but in my experience it is still watchable with the blinds open as long as the sun does not shine directly onto the screen.
> 
> When I initially started using the projector I noticed that it felt like my eyes were burning a bit from the brightness after watching a while. I lowered the brightness and noticed that the cooling fan noise completely disappeared. Not sure if it is making so little noise that I can't hear it, or if it is off. Note that I can hear noise from my refrigerator, for example, yet I can't hear noise from the projector. If it is there, it is pretty low. An advantage of lowering the screen brightness is that it can increase the advertised life of the lasers from 20,000 to 30,000 hours (I seem to recall reading this somewhere), though I will probably replace it with better technology well before then. It is still nice to know that it will have a long life if still in use.
> 
> Likes include the bright picture, even when the window blinds are open, the beautiful color on the screen, having a laser instead of bulbs, nobody walking in front of the image as it is projected (which can happen from some rear projection set ups), and how quickly it turns on. In addition to current tv shows and movies, I also like to view old movies and TV shows. The first few years of the original Perry Mason TV series, for example, are in black and white and look wonderful. I am sure there is more, but that is what comes to mind.
> 
> Just thought of another plus. The projector is so easy to move and set back up. I am having a new wood floor installed in my house and the projector will need to temporarily be moved. Putting it back is simple. I only need to remeasure from the bottom of the screen downward for one dimension, then from the screen back out to the projector glass screen in order to place the projector. This is very easy to do.
> 
> I would like to upgrade to a 4k version of this or similar UST from another manufacturer, but am in no hurry, since there there is still relatively little material in 4k. On the other hand, many 4k upscalers seem to do a good job from what I have read.
> 
> A new ATSC 3.0 TV standard has been created and will probably be released in the next year or two - it is already been tested in the DFW Metroplex. I do not know how, if at all, this will impact my projector, though I will have to replace or upgrade my TIVO, since I use this to change channels. There is also the new HDMI standard, which is a moving target. Upgrading to a 4k projector at some point in the future should take care of this, though I will also need to upgrade other hardware, such as my AV receiver.
> 
> In case you have any questions, I would be glad to try and answer them.


Thanks for the update!


----------



## Bang321

Reviving a dead post here, but has anyone upgraded from the LS100 to any of the newer 4k models from other manufacturers such as Vava 4K, LG Hu85la or Optoma P1? I'd be interested what kind of improvements people might have noticed in terms of contrast and picture quality. I've been to different show rooms, but have not necessarily noticed that 4K looks all that different on a projector.


----------



## JackB

Bang321 said:


> Reviving a dead post here, but has anyone upgraded from the LS100 to any of the newer 4k models from other manufacturers such as Vava 4K, LG Hu85la or Optoma P1? I'd be interested what kind of improvements people might have noticed in terms of contrast and picture quality. I've been to different show rooms, but have not necessarily noticed that 4K looks all that different on a projector.


Try this web site: – Le Blog de PHC – – Actualités et tests en Home Cinema et Hifi

Gregory(Kraine on this forum) has reviewed about every UST in existence.


----------



## Bang321

JackB said:


> Try this web site: – Le Blog de PHC – – Actualités et tests en Home Cinema et Hifi
> 
> Gregory(Kraine on this forum) has reviewed about every UST in existence.


Wow! Thanks for this resource. There are reviews of obscure Chinese branded projectors and screen reviews that I wasn't even aware of. Thanks.


----------



## JackB

Bang321 said:


> Wow! Thanks for this resource. There are reviews of obscure Chinese branded projectors and screen reviews that I wasn't even aware of. Thanks.


Walmart sells the 1080P XIaomi and will eventually sell the 4K model, I suspect. Gregory raved about the 4K model, I think, and was very positive about the HD one too.


----------



## Bang321

JackB said:


> Walmart sells the 1080P XIaomi and will eventually sell the 4K model, I suspect. Gregory raved about the 4K model, I think, and was very positive about the HD one too.


I've been running the Epson LS100 since about Nov 2017 and its been great. I've just been curious whether or not upgrading will offer an appreciable performance difference. I might wait however until an HDMI 2.1 UST comes how now that I've done some more research.


----------

